# Sex in Photography



## Yemme

How much of a role does sex play in photography?  Are photographers using their talents to get laid?  

Are definitions such as this true in essence?



Alpha said:


> *GWC*- a) Guy With Camera
> b) One who poses as a photographer in order to photograph nude or semi-nude women and then masturbates to his own portfolio.


----------



## Garbz

Nothing posted by Alpha in that thread is true 
That said you do get to meet loads of chick which think highly of your big lenses.


----------



## kundalini

Everything by everybody in that thread is just a laugh.


Hmmmm..... (me wonders why this question)


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> Are photographers using their talents to get laid?


Yup, it's true...  Whip out that big 'ol lens and watch the ladies' jaw (& pants) hit the floor.  If you're not having this affect on women, I suspect you might need a bigger lens.





OK, seriously (feels weird being serious now...) - most ladies I've met don't know what half the crap in my camera bag is.  It might work on a female photographer (kinda doubt it...), but you better have a bigger lens, or at least a bigger sensor than her.

There's plenty of women on here, maybe one of them will tell us if we can score chicks by having big glass, lol!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.


----------



## Big Bully

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.


 

I have to agree here.. I have had some guys take some pretty sexy/drool worthy photos of me with just a p&s camera. So it totally has to do with the magic of the photographer and his ability to make the subject look damn good!


----------



## craig

Yeah GWC is a very real problem (?) in photography. Not quite sure if they are getting laid and not sure if they are talented. If you want to discus a real and interesting topic let us discuss Sex in Photographs. Not porn, but the idea, vision and or feeling of sex and what is sexy.

Contrary to popular belief no one cares if you have a long lens these days. Kind of like owning a Hummer (the SUV) once it was popular now it is quite laughable.

Love & Bass


----------



## K_Pugh

so my lens cap is a condom? and my lens hood?  i've heard some of the cheaper lenses creep a bit, too.


----------



## Alex_B

I do not understand, what this thread is about!?


----------



## Garbz

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.



See that's what I've been telling all the girls but they just don't believe me


----------



## Bifurcator

.








Short and white.  Garbz lens? ​



.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Bifurcator said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garbz lens... Short and white. ​
> 
> 
> 
> .


:thumbup:


----------



## Bifurcator

Had they a shorter one I would have named myself.


----------



## Village Idiot

OP - Yes. GWC is actually an accurate term. Just check out www.modelmayhem.com (NSFW) and you'll see plenty of people that are there just to get laid.


----------



## Bifurcator

Yeah, and just look what happens to people like that: http://modelmayhm-8.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/080725/12/488a025119187.jpg


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Bifurcator said:


> Yeah, and just look what happens to people like that: http://modelmayhm-8.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/080725/12/488a025119187.jpg


 
O.M.G. 
I could've gone my whole life without seeing that.
That'll teach me to click random links.


----------



## K_Pugh

Bifurcator said:


> Yeah, and just look what happens to people like that: http://modelmayhm-8.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/080725/12/488a025119187.jpg




Yup, i don't want to know what you searched for to come up with that!


----------



## Big Mike

Is that a R.U.S.?


----------



## Bifurcator

And just feel lucky you didn't see the series. That was just the last shot. I almost barfed!


----------



## Bifurcator

Those and hundreds more like it or worse come from VI's posted link:




Village Idiot said:


> OP - Yes. GWC is actually an accurate term. Just check out www.modelmayhem.com (NSFW) and you'll see plenty of people that are there just to get laid.




----> What's an R.U.S. ?? (or a GWC, NSFW for hat matter?)


----------



## Village Idiot

Bifurcator said:


> Those and hundreds more like it or worse come from VI's posted link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----> What's an R.U.S. ?? (or a GWC, NSFW for hat matter?)


 


			
				Alpha said:
			
		

> _*GWC*- a) Guy With Camera
> b) One who poses as a photographer in order to photograph nude or semi-nude women and then masturbates to his own portfolio._




_That's an actual term a lot of people use. You have people that are legitimately trying to make it some where who use MM for it's intended purposes and you have GWC's._

_NSFW = Not Safe For Work_

_Random boobies & cooch on MM's front page make it NSFW. It's also blocked through the DoT (treasury, not transportation you jackasses)._


----------



## Big Mike

> What's an R.U.S.



*R*odent of *U*nusual *S*ize...it's one of the three dangers of the Fire Swamp.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodents_of_unusual_size


----------



## Bifurcator

LOL at RUS...  hehehhee


----------



## Big Bully

Big Mike said:


> *R*odent of *U*nusual *S*ize...it's one of the three dangers of the Fire Swamp.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodents_of_unusual_size


 

Hahaha you make me laugh.. I can see someone likes Princess Bride. Hahaha

Yeah that rat photo is just sick and wrong.. Very very sick and wrong!uke-rig:


----------



## saltface

Big Mike said:


> Is that a R.U.S.?



I still don't believe they exist.

(But the real ones taste like fish).


----------



## JerryPH

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.



  Not quite, thats just the battle cry of the little lenses.  

Size DOES matter (talk to the gals that are honest enough to tell you the truth)... now when you add some magic behind the big lens... crank the ISO and up the shutter for some real action!  :heart:

If you can't get any as a photographer... there's no hope for you, period... LOL!


----------



## Yemme

Garbz said:


> Nothing posted by Alpha in that thread is true
> That said you do get to meet loads of chick which think highly of your big lenses.



The lies.... Shame on you Garbz...


----------



## Yemme

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.



So, depending on how talented he/she is result in them getting laid???


----------



## Yemme

Village Idiot said:


> OP - Yes. GWC is actually an accurate term. Just check out www.modelmayhem.com (NSFW) and you'll see plenty of people that are there just to get laid.



I view MM all the time.  The images are very sensual and that makes me wonder at times if photographers are having fun with their subjects.  I guess it's just a job well done if you feel the passion from the image.


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short and white.  Garbz lens? ​
> 
> 
> 
> .




:lmao:  Sorry Garbz... that was funny... Bifuricator behave


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> I do not understand, what this thread is about!?




Oh really Alex...   Please share something from your travels...


----------



## Yemme

JerryPH said:


> Not quite, thats just the battle cry of the little lenses.
> 
> Size DOES matter (talk to the gals that are honest enough to tell you the truth)... now when you add some magic behind the big lens... crank the ISO and up the shutter for some real action!  :heart:
> 
> If you can't get any as a photographer... there's no hope for you, period... LOL!



:smileys:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Garbz said:


> Nothing posted by Alpha in that thread is true



:shock: You mean in his definition of GWC he wasn't talking about himself? That must be a first. 

There is no doubt that sex and Photography go hand in hand.
Within a year of Daguerre making his process public someone was producing pornographic Daguerreotypes.
But you have to make the distinction between professional and amateur. I have on occasion run evening classes in glamour photography for 'interested' amateurs and was always amused by the way the guys would go to pieces finding themselves in close proximity to attractive naked ladies. Some of them also seemed to think that because the girls took their clothes off they must be easy meat.
This is rarely true.
For one thing, nude models are just as discerning and selective as ladies who keep their clothes on and so will not be very keen on making the beast with two backs with a sweaty middle-aged Herbert with halitosis. Even if they do own a Hasselblad.
For another, they tend to be married or have boyfriends and are just normal 'nice' girls. For them taking their clothes off is just a job of work and about as arousing as doing the dishes.
As a professional you have to be very careful anyway. If you start trying to grope the models then word quickly gets around and you find yourself black-listed by agencies. But you rarely get the chance.
Agencies usually send minders with the girls if you do location glamour shoots and God help you if you get within ten feet of a model without a camera in your hand.
And if you are doing it for a living you are concentrating more on making sure you get the shots and earn the fee than worrying about the nipple count.
I once did a big underwear catalogue - three very long days of non-stop picture taking. We had a lot of scanties to get through on a tight deadline so the girls didn't have time to be modest. And I was too busy to care.
When it was all over I was relaxing in the pub with (non-photographer) friends. We got around to 'what did you do this week' and jaws hit the floor when I told them what I had been up to.
"How many girls did you use?" was the eager question.
"Eight, I think."
"Did you see them naked?"
At which I actually blushed because for the life of me I couldn't remember.
Of course, you used to get (and I don't see why it would be any different now) girls knocking on the studio door who wanted to become models and would do 'anything' to get a break. This was quite... interesting the first few times but you quickly got tired of it. Especially once you found that the girls had been doing the rounds. It kinda puts you off.
But I have no doubt that _some_ people have gone into Photography primarily to get their leg over.
The late Patrick L********* was a good example.
I had the pleasure of working with one of his assistants (a nice Public School boy) who had worked with him on his book _The World's Most Beautiful Women_. He claimed that L L had only done the book so he could sleep with the ladies - and insisted that the man had successfully bedded half of them! I had no reason to doubt his word.
L L was an example to us all.


----------



## manaheim

Big Mike said:


> Is that a R.U.S.?


 
I don't think they exist.


----------



## Big Mike

That's what they want you to think.


----------



## mallard

manaheim said:


> I don't think they exist.



opossums arent really rodents....theyre marsupials


----------



## Alpha

Most of the bedroom hobbyists who've replied here of course know little to nothing about the topic. I wouldn't say sex is rampant in the industry, but there's a fair bit of it. I personally know plenty of talented photographers who've slept with models. The crucial distinction being motivation. Sleeping with someone to improve your chances of landing a gig or trying to trade sex for a test shoot is something that certainly happens. I personally think it's despicable on both ends but that's neither here nor there. Sleeping with a model for whatever other reason also happens a fair bit. I don't see why that's a huge deal. It happens. So what. If you aren't keen on it don't do it.


----------



## manaheim

Big Mike said:


> That's what they want you to think.


 
Of course now I need to watch that movie tonight. 
I wonder if any of the camera men got to sleep with Robin Wright.


----------



## PhotographyIsConfusing

Big Mike said:


> *R*odent of *U*nusual *S*ize...it's one of the three dangers of the Fire Swamp.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodents_of_unusual_size



Love that movie. Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Yemme said:


> So, depending on how talented he/she is result in them getting laid???


 

Really???:scratch:


----------



## usayit

This has gotta be one of the strangest threads....  entertaining.. yes.


----------



## Yemme

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: You mean in his definition of GWC he wasn't talking about himself? That must be a first.
> 
> There is no doubt that sex and Photography go hand in hand.
> Within a year of Daguerre making his process public someone was producing pornographic Daguerreotypes.
> But you have to make the distinction between professional and amateur. I have on occasion run evening classes in glamour photography for 'interested' amateurs and was always amused by the way the guys would go to pieces finding themselves in close proximity to attractive naked ladies. Some of them also seemed to think that because the girls took their clothes off they must be easy meat.
> This is rarely true.
> For one thing, nude models are just as discerning and selective as ladies who keep their clothes on and so will not be very keen on making the beast with two backs with a sweaty middle-aged Herbert with halitosis. Even if they do own a Hasselblad.
> For another, they tend to be married or have boyfriends and are just normal 'nice' girls. For them taking their clothes off is just a job of work and about as arousing as doing the dishes.
> As a professional you have to be very careful anyway. If you start trying to grope the models then word quickly gets around and you find yourself black-listed by agencies. But you rarely get the chance.
> Agencies usually send minders with the girls if you do location glamour shoots and God help you if you get within ten feet of a model without a camera in your hand.
> And if you are doing it for a living you are concentrating more on making sure you get the shots and earn the fee than worrying about the nipple count.
> I once did a big underwear catalogue - three very long days of non-stop picture taking. We had a lot of scanties to get through on a tight deadline so the girls didn't have time to be modest. And I was too busy to care.
> When it was all over I was relaxing in the pub with (non-photographer) friends. We got around to 'what did you do this week' and jaws hit the floor when I told them what I had been up to.
> "How many girls did you use?" was the eager question.
> "Eight, I think."
> "Did you see them naked?"
> At which I actually blushed because for the life of me I couldn't remember.
> Of course, you used to get (and I don't see why it would be any different now) girls knocking on the studio door who wanted to become models and would do 'anything' to get a break. This was quite... interesting the first few times but you quickly got tired of it. Especially once you found that the girls had been doing the rounds. It kinda puts you off.
> But I have no doubt that _some_ people have gone into Photography primarily to get their leg over.
> The late Patrick L********* was a good example.
> I had the pleasure of working with one of his assistants (a nice Public School boy) who had worked with him on his book _The World's Most Beautiful Women_. He claimed that L L had only done the book so he could sleep with the ladies - and insisted that the man had successfully bedded half of them! I had no reason to doubt his word.
> L L was an example to us all.



Wow... It seems like there are professionals but some images make me wonder.  I was speaking with Joves about images and he used the term "stylized porn" to describe an image.  To me, as a woman if I find a man attractive I will be aroused. I know you said your just thinking about the job and just trying to get the image.  But some photographers who do their personal work are creating images that are tantalizing.  How does one reject the urge of being aroused if a pose is of a woman penetrating herself with her fingers?  Just because other elements are added it&#8217;s considered art.  How do you not get a woody (besides the fact that you might be gay)?  I&#8217;m just going by human nature.


----------



## Yemme

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> Really???:scratch:



 I have no clue that's why I'm asking you.  I'm attracted to men who are talented not just attractive.  If a photographer is skilled in the art form does it make him sexier than he is? Mmmmmmm... Think about it.  Get back to me.


----------



## Yemme

usayit said:


> This has gotta be one of the strangest threads....  entertaining.. yes.



 Isn't it... How you doin' New Jersey?


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> Most of the bedroom hobbyists who've replied here of course know little to nothing about the topic. I wouldn't say sex is rampant in the industry, but there's a fair bit of it. I personally know plenty of talented photographers who've slept with models. The crucial distinction being motivation. Sleeping with someone to improve your chances of landing a gig or trying to trade sex for a test shoot is something that certainly happens. I personally think it's despicable on both ends but that's neither here nor there. Sleeping with a model for whatever other reason also happens a fair bit. I don't see why that's a huge deal. It happens. So what. If you aren't keen on it don't do it.



Is there a possibility of photographers sleeping with models to get the image/shot their looking for?  Evoking emotions due to the sexual connection.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Yemme said:


> I have no clue that's why I'm asking you. I'm attracted to men who are talented not just attractive. If a photographer is skilled in the art form does it make him sexier than he is? Mmmmmmm... Think about it. Get back to me.


 
I meant "really" as in "you're really asking me that?"


----------



## Yemme

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I meant "really" as in "you're really asking me that?"




Yup! TPF doesn't mind... we can talk about and ask anything newbies or not..:mrgreen:


----------



## usayit

Yemme said:


> Isn't it... How you doin' New Jersey?



Doing fine!  Just wish it wasn't so freakin expensive.  Pretty much feels like a paycut each year.  

HowUdoin?


----------



## Yemme

usayit said:


> Doing fine!  Just wish it wasn't so freakin expensive.  Pretty much feels like a paycut each year.
> 
> HowUdoin?



I'm doing a lot better now than I was earlier, that rain was horrific.


----------



## Yemme

abraxas said:


> This is sounding more like predation than photography.
> 
> If you can't get laid without a camera, having one will most likely not improve anything.



Mmmmmmmmm...Would you say the same for old bald men who buy Porsches?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Yemme said:


> Yup! TPF doesn't mind... we can talk about and ask anything newbies or not..:mrgreen:


 
I can see you're going to be fun to have round here - welcome to the forum by the way...


----------



## Alex_B

Yemme said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...Would you say the same for old bald men who buy Porsches?



I would not have sex with an old bald man who buys Porsches!


----------



## Alex_B

Yemme said:


> Oh really Alex...   Please share something from your travels...



Why do you associate Alex with travel and sex ?


----------



## JerryPH

Yemme said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...Would you say the same for old bald men who buy Porsches?


 
Depends... do you like photographers with Porches? 

Of course 90% of what is in this thread is... not quite true, to say the least.  This sincerely sounds like a question posed by a teenager, to be honest.

Who you have sex with and why, normally is not caused by what is hanging from your neck, but what you have in your head.  As for the cars, well, there are many reasons, hopefully the main one being that that they bought a fast car because they enjoy the pleasures of having a car reknown for above average levels of performance.  I bet there are as many reasons for purchasing them as there are bald old men driving them.


----------



## Yemme

Chris of Arabia said:


> I can see you're going to be fun to have round here - welcome to the forum by the way...



I am a woman who likes to have fun... Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> Why do you associate Alex with travel and sex ?



Alex you&#8217;re not fooling anyone.  I know from your avatar you&#8217;re a naughty one that&#8217;s why you&#8217;re now behind bars.  You didn&#8217;t always have that frown.


----------



## Yemme

JerryPH said:


> Depends... do you like photographers with Porches?
> 
> Of course 90% of what is in this thread is... not quite true, to say the least.  This sincerely sounds like a question posed by a teenager, to be honest.
> 
> Who you have sex with and why, normally is not caused by what is hanging from your neck, but what you have in your head.  As for the cars, well, there are many reasons, hopefully the main one being that that they bought a fast car because they enjoy the pleasures of having a car reknown for above average levels of performance.  I bet there are as many reasons for purchasing them as there are bald old men driving them.



*abraxas*  -  If you can't get laid without a camera, having one will most likely not improve anything.

In photography are their people using the equivalent/status of a "Porsche" to attract women/men.  Someone was talking about Leica in another thread and costs.  Abraxas thinks it mostly won't improve anything.  I think every little bit helps.  But as you state it's what's in your head that counts.  From comments made about the young women who are looking to get into the industry they are willing to do what they have to.  Maybe photographers with "Porsches" have their followers for that reason.  Just maybe&#8230;


----------



## Alex_B

Yemme said:


> Alex youre not fooling anyone.  I know from your avatar youre a naughty one thats why youre now behind bars.  You didnt always have that frown.



:shock:


----------



## Mike_E

Late to the party as usual.

1:  As to the size thing, AFAIKT it really doesn't matter as long as it zooms to at least 200mm (77mm filter size is preferred! ).

2.  And to sex in general, If you can talk a girl out of her clothes (or guy- or both--whichever) you can most likely talk them into bed/ a couch/ or a trampoline (_Do_ safety pin a blanket to it first!!) ((netting around it is a good idea too )).


----------



## snowalker

I really believe that sexuality is hard to catch in photography. Not because is a captiousness matter but is a thin line between grotesque and nude art. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Yemme said:


> Yup! TPF doesn't mind... we can talk about and ask anything newbies or not..:mrgreen:


 
Well that's good because I was not talking about photography skill or actual lenses.


----------



## JerryPH

Yemme said:


> *abraxas*  -  If you can't get laid without a camera, having one will most likely not improve anything.
> 
> In photography are their people using the equivalent/status of a "Porsche" to attract women/men.  Someone was talking about Leica in another thread and costs.  Abraxas thinks it mostly won't improve anything.  I think every little bit helps.  But as you state it's what's in your head that counts.  From comments made about the young women who are looking to get into the industry they are willing to do what they have to.  Maybe photographers with "Porsches" have their followers for that reason.  Just maybe&#8230;




Honestly... how many people, male or female would know the difference between a P&S and a dSLR... much less the difference between an ordinary and Leika lens?  

Granted a few models who have been around long enough will know what a dSLR looks like, but most cannot tell their elbows from a Canon "L" lens to a hole in the ground, nor even care much.

Using photography to get sex, I'll tell you what... if that gal or guy wanted to have sex with the photographer, the camera is not going to make ANY difference.  It is bare fact that the first level of attraction is physical, not what brand camera you have... and the subject that is ready to have sex with a photographer, WAS going to have it whether they even owned a camera or not.

Now... as to the ETHICAL side of a PROFESSIONAL sleeping with their models, let me state a small fact that has been proven many times over... do it once, you may get away with it... do it a few times and you are **GUARANTEED** to not be in the business very long, thats a fact.  That little rule goes just as well for women photographers as the men.

I sometimes hang with a local guy here in Montreal that does tons of fasion shows.  He owns a D3 and a few high end lenses... and let me tell you that this guy could EASILY put most of the male models he shoots, out of business.  At 6-foot, 190 pounds and a 32 inch waist. the gals have their own nick-name for him... Adonis... because this guy can stop a show with his looks, but he NEVER uses sex in any of his sessions.  At 26 years old, he also earns a nice income as a fulltime photographer.  His skill defines him, not his looks or even his equipment.

Being professional means having ethics and that means that this kind of person will easily make it farther in the business than someone thats in it for any other reason other than financial or passion of photography.

If someone needed sex to get pictures, they cannot be that good a photographer in the first place.  There are many stories around the industry of these kinds of people.  None very complimentary.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Bifurcator said:


> .
> Short and white. Garbz lens? .​


​ I'm sorry, you just had me wetting myself on the floor at that!!! :lmao:

But nah, I don't think photography helps guys get laid. I suspect most people photographers meet are just baffled by the crap they have in their camera bag & try and shut it out of their minds.

But there's nothing quite like a penis joke using a zoom lens. :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B

BTW, statistically I would not guess there is more (or less) sexual intercourse in the photographer-model relation than in any other professional relation. Sex on the job overall is not that rare. However, it is know to bring usually much more complications later on.
Most people are emotionally not able to work together professionally after they had sex together.

Things get worse when exploitation is in the game. If the model uses the photographers desperate desire for intercourse to get herself a job .. or the other way round, if the photographer uses the model's desperate need to get the job to his advantage, to get sex.
Then this is really unethical, since other maybe more talented/better models might not get the job just because they do not want to sell their body.
But again, this is not limited to the photography business.

The fact that in photography people might see the model naked or semi-naked does not really play a role here. After all everyone is grown up and has seen plenty of naked skin in his/her life. Sexual seduction does not begin when you are already undressed, but way earlier


----------



## JerryPH

Yemme said:


> *abraxas*  -  If you can't get laid without a camera, having one will most likely not improve anything.
> 
> In photography are their people using the equivalent/status of a "Porsche" to attract women/men.  Someone was talking about Leica in another thread and costs.  Abraxas thinks it mostly won't improve anything.  I think every little bit helps.  But as you state it's what's in your head that counts.  From comments made about the young women who are looking to get into the industry they are willing to do what they have to.  Maybe photographers with "Porsches" have their followers for that reason.  Just maybe&#8230;




Honestly... how many people, male or female would know the difference between a P&S and a dSLR... much less the difference between an ordinary and Leika lens?  

Granted a few models who have been around long enough will know what a dSLR looks like, but most cannot tell their elbows from a Canon "L" lens to a hole in the ground, nor even care much.

Using photography to get sex, I'll tell you what... if that gal or guy wanted to have sex with the photographer, the camera is not going to make ANY difference.  It is bare fact that the first level of attraction is physical, not what brand camera you have... and the subject that is ready to have sex with a photographer, WAS going to have it whether they even owned a camera or not.

Now... as to the ETHICAL side of a PROFESSIONAL sleeping with their models, let me state a small fact that has been proven many times over... do it once, you may get away with it... do it a few times and you are **GUARANTEED** to not be in the business very long, thats a fact.  That little rule goes just as well for women photographers as the men.

I sometimes hang with a local guy here in Montreal that does tons of fasion shows.  He owns a D3 and a few high end lenses... and let me tell you that this guy could EASILY put most of the male models he shoots, out of business.  At 6-foot, 190 pounds and a 32 inch waist with a six-pack set of abs that comes only from doing 800 sit-ups a day 6 days a week, the gals have their own nick-name for him... Adonis (no kidding!)... because this guy can stop a show with his looks, but he NEVER uses sex in any of his sessions.  

Being professional means having ethics and that means that this kind of person will easily make it farther in the business than someone thats in it for any other reason other than financial or passion of photography.  If someone needed sex to get pictures, they cannot be that good a photographer in the first place.  There are many stories around the industry of these kinds of people.  None very complimentary.  

I think that I'm having trouble figuring out how you meant the overall direction of your thread.  What is it exactly that you are looking for?


----------



## Alpha

Yemme said:


> Is there a possibility of photographers sleeping with models to get the image/shot their looking for?  Evoking emotions due to the sexual connection.



Maybe for the occasional glamour photographer. Other than that, I don't believe so. If the shot is sexy, it's the models job to exude that. If the photographer has to tease it out of them, I don't see why that would necessarily imply a sexual relationship between model and photographer. If there's sexual tension between the two I'd say that's the exception and not the rule. This seems particularly true when one considers that many of the most popularly accomplished studio photographers don't have much going for them in the way of looks. Of course, there's the occasional Nigel Barker. But Annie Liebowitz is an old ugly lesbian. Barry Lategan is a quaint, Sherlock Holmes-looking old British guy...the list goes on and on. 

As for whether it's possible for a model and photographer to have consensual sex, I'll defer to Roy's explanation of the "love laws, that lay down who should be loved, and how, and how much." While I of course don't think it's bad business to keep your professional and personal life as separate as possible, I think it's equally important to recognize that business relationships are not real relationships in any psychosocial sense. That is, they don't have any intrinsic emotional significance. The fact that sleeping with or dating someone you have a business relationship with is taboo, doesn't make it wrong. But I suppose that's another story for another day.


----------



## Imaginara

Well, all jokes about size aside...

The general consensus among the models i meet is that the photographer who is trying to get laid with his models is the one not getting it. There are a lot of "creepy photographer" stories out there  

Me, i've managed to talk girls out of their clothes but still haven't done anything but take pictures of them 

Then.. i'm getting old at 36 =)


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> :shock:


:lmao:


----------



## Yemme

Mike_E said:


> Late to the party as usual.
> 
> 1:  As to the size thing, AFAIKT it really doesn't matter as long as it zooms to at least 200mm (77mm filter size is preferred! ).
> 
> 2.  And to sex in general, If you can talk a girl out of her clothes (or guy- or both--whichever) you can most likely talk them into bed/ a couch/ or a trampoline (_Do_ safety pin a blanket to it first!!) ((netting around it is a good idea too )).



I like number 2... I can honestly say that is how my brain works.  Does it make me perv no... But if it's plausible it's possible.

Um ... ? .... There's an Upper West Side in Mississippi


----------



## Alex_B

Mike_E said:


> 2.  And to sex in general, If you can talk a girl out of her clothes (or guy- or both--whichever) you can most likely talk them into bed/ a couch/ or a trampoline (_Do_ safety pin a blanket to it first!!) ((netting around it is a good idea too )).




not if she did undress because it is her job as a model...


----------



## Yemme

snowalker said:


> I really believe that sexuality is hard to catch in photography. Not because is a captiousness matter but is a thin line between grotesque and nude art. Good luck!



See that is where I become confused (also with fine and glamour art).  I think some are gross but others that add an element of class make it not that bad...  Sexuality to me is easy to have your image be sensual and intimate is hard.  

I have to send all of you a link and you guys tell me if this is considered gross.  Is it just opinion or does it cross the line.  I'll PM it I'm not doing any free advertising.


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> BTW, statistically I would not guess there is more (or less) sexual intercourse in the photographer-model relation than in any other professional relation. Sex on the job overall is not that rare.
> 
> I agree
> 
> Sexual seduction does not begin when you are already undressed, but way earlier
> 
> See Naughty.....



..


----------



## Yemme

JerryPH said:


> I think that I'm having trouble figuring out how you meant the overall direction of your thread.  What is it exactly that you are looking for?


It's so broad a topic you can't pin point one thing.


----------



## Alex_B

Yemme said:


> ..



That is not naughty  ... that is just how life works!


----------



## Alpha

Who cares about sex? It has little to do with photography except to the extent that some people think it's as taboo in photography as it is in other things. Some people only do it missionary, some people are kinky, some people think it shouldn't be talked about, some do, some people don't have sex, some people do, some people are insensitive assholes about it, and some people treat each other with respect. Photography isn't any more intimately tied to sex than illustration or painting or talking or writing. Sex is a universal constant. If you happen upon some unique connection between photography and sex I really would love to hear about. As of yet I haven't found one.


----------



## Bifurcator

Hugh Hefner found one! :thumbup:


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> Who cares about sex? It has little to do with photography except to the extent that some people think it's as taboo in photography as it is in other things. Some people only do it missionary, some people are kinky, some people think it shouldn't be talked about, some do, some people don't have sex, some people do, some people are insensitive assholes about it, and some people treat each other with respect. Photography isn't any more intimately tied to sex than illustration or painting or talking or writing. Sex is a universal constant. If you happen upon some unique connection between photography and sex I really would love to hear about. As of yet I haven't found one.



I care :greenpbl:... So that means my image of you is in the mail right...  Interesting post...


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> Hugh Hefner found one! :thumbup:



A wise man!


----------



## Garbz

Holy crap, blink and you miss it. This thread has just run away before I get a chance to defend myself. That said Bifrucator I'll pay that. That was absolutely brilliant. 

Well it's not about the size of the lens, it's about finding a partner who can focus it properly. 

Alpha you should see what my ex did with a lens of mine


----------



## Easy_Target

Yemme said:


> How much of a role does sex play in photography?  Are photographers using their talents to get laid?
> 
> Are definitions such as this true in essence?


A photographer getting laid because of their talent is a perk of the job. 




O|||||||O said:


> Yup, it's true...  Whip out that big 'ol lens and watch the ladies' jaw (& pants) hit the floor.  If you're not having this affect on women, I suspect you might need a bigger lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, seriously (feels weird being serious now...) - most ladies I've met don't know what half the crap in my camera bag is.  It might work on a female photographer (kinda doubt it...), but you better have a bigger lens, or at least a bigger sensor than her.
> 
> There's plenty of women on here, maybe one of them will tell us if we can score chicks by having big glass, lol!


Quoted for Truth.




LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I shouldn't have to point out the obvious here, but it's not the size of the lens but the magic behind it.


 That may be true, but a two foot long f4 500mm super telephoto lens draws more attention than a one inch f1.4 50mm prime lens. :er:




LuckyStarPhotography said:


> O.M.G.
> I could've gone my whole life without seeing that.
> That'll teach me to click random links.


 Welcome to teh internetz.


----------



## Alpha

Yemme said:


> I care :greenpbl:... So that means my image of you is in the mail right...  Interesting post...



I didn't mean sex isn't interesting. I think it's supremely interesting because it's so universal. For that reason I don't see why everyone makes such a huge deal about it. You know why they make such a huge deal about it? Not enough good sex.


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> I didn't mean sex isn't interesting. I think it's supremely interesting because it's so universal. For that reason I don't see why everyone makes such a huge deal about it. You know why they make such a huge deal about it? Not enough good sex.



:er:You don't believe that... :greenpbl: Next...


----------



## Bifurcator

Garbz said:


> Well it's not about the size of the lens, it's about finding a partner who can focus it properly.



Mmmm, yes! A talented _puller_ is quite remarkable and great to have around.


----------



## Alpha

Yemme said:


> :er:You don't believe that... :greenpbl: Next...



Sure I do. People who get upset about sex, or talking about sex, are really just massochists about it. If you believe that there's something legitimately wrong about sex, in whatever form, then I don't believe you could really enjoy it.


----------



## Bifurcator

BTW folks, Yemme's skillz are amazing! Really top drawer! Easily one of the best photographers on TPF! :thumbup:


----------



## Alpha

Bifurcator said:


> BTW folks, Yemme's skillz are amazing! Really top drawer! Easily one of the best photographers on TPF! :thumbup:



What's that have to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Bifurcator said:


> BTW folks, Yemme's skillz are amazing! Really top drawer! Easily one of the best photographers on TPF! :thumbup:


 
So were do we see Yemme's work?


----------



## Alpha

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> So were do we see Yemme's work?



We see it with the search function.

It does exist, you know.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Alpha said:


> We see it with the search function.
> 
> It does exist, you know.


 

Wow.:stun:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> Wow.:stun:


 
So far, all I found were some buildings - not sure my reaction would have been that one... :scratch:


----------



## Big Bully

Alpha said:


> We see it with the search function.
> 
> It does exist, you know.


 

Wow is someone grouchy?  But I agree Yemme's work or how good of a photographer has nothing to do with Sex in Photography.


----------



## Bifurcator

Alpha said:


> What's that have to do with anything in this thread?



Ah, you're just sore cuz I could think... and you couldn't... (of Hefner.)


----------



## Alpha

So, you gonna ship me some Fortia next spring?

Pretty please?


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> BTW folks, Yemme's skillz are amazing! Really top drawer! Easily one of the best photographers on TPF! :thumbup:



The lies :lmao::lmao::lmao:...Aww your so sweet Bifurcator


----------



## Yemme

Chris of Arabia said:


> So far, all I found were some buildings - not sure my reaction would have been that one... :scratch:



Hey I think for about 4 months with hardly any practice my images aren't coming out dark thank you very much.  Don't pull your hair out.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bifurcator

Alpha said:


> So, you gonna ship me some Fortia next spring?
> 
> Pretty please?



I've actually been thinking about doing that with/for you. Actually. How many and in what format do you want anyway?


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> The lies :lmao::lmao::lmao:...Aww your so sweet Bifurcator



That PM wasn't your stuff?  I went and scanned the entire thing (_all of it_) and there were some *awesome* shots!


----------



## Alpha

Bifurcator said:


> I've actually been thinking about doing that with/for you. Actually. How many and in what format do you want anyway?



I really don't need much. Just a few 120 pro packs would be fine. But I feel like you said it wasnt' worth it to ship if I wasn't trying to order a lot of it.


----------



## Bifurcator

Yeah, I won't get anything out of "a few packs" I guess. But what the heck, why not. I go to the shops twice a month or so anyway...  I _was_ thinking with an order of 50 or 100 packs I could maybe make a buck a pack or something off of it - then you could redistribute it around to those interested in trying some and spread the smiles around a little.


----------



## Alpha

Well I'm trying to figure out if it's worth my while to buy it through you instead of Megaperls or something.


----------



## Bifurcator

They have Provia at a decent price.


----------



## Alpha

To anyone else who got a PM from Yemme, 

She must be quite the freak.


----------



## Josh66

Alpha said:


> To anyone else who got a PM from Yemme,
> 
> She must be quite the freak.


I thought it was good stuff.  

It was my understanding though that it was not her work, more like a gallery she found & wanted some opinions on.


----------



## Bifurcator

Oh... I thought it was her work.  

BTW, I thought is was good too. Some weren't for me personally - not my taste. But some were just awesome!!!  And the vast majority of them my taste or not, shown an extremely artistic flare and a real skill with light, color, and texture.


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> To anyone else who got a PM from Yemme,
> 
> She must be quite the freak.




Freaky, No... Healthy, Yes!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

Chris of Arabia said:


> So far, all I found were some buildings - not sure my reaction would have been that one... :scratch:


 
I wasn't talking about photography.


----------



## Samriel

You got me all interested into the PMed shots. Can I get some links/shots as well?  I'm always into those healthy/freaky shots. :mrgreen:

As to sex in photography, I always figure a _too_ personal connection with the model can sometimes disrupt what you're actually trying to express. Of course, it's no problem when what you are trying to express is the personal connection itself.


----------



## K_Pugh

Bifurcator said:


> Oh... I thought it was her work.
> 
> BTW, I thought is was good too. Some weren't for me personally - not my taste. But some were just awesome!!!  And the vast majority of them my taste or not, shown an extremely artistic flare and a real skill with light, color, and texture.



2nd that. :mrgreen:

can appreciate the photography and art but one or two were just a  bit too "out there" for me lol.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I wasn't talking about photography.


 
Ah!


----------



## Garbz

Big Bully said:


> Wow is someone grouchy?  But I agree Yemme's work or how good of a photographer has nothing to do with Sex in Photography.



You clearly haven't seen his gallery.


----------



## jsrsolution

Hi,

           i think this is one of the style of art. if some one using nude models in their painting i dn't think there is some bad in it. i am also little pop art artist. and i too use sometimes this type of nudity in my paintings.


----------



## Big Bully

Garbz said:


> You clearly haven't seen his gallery.


 

I got the PM but no link. So you are right.


----------



## Yemme

I'm sorry guys, I thought I put the link in Big Bully.  Ok I'll send it to those who asked.


----------



## Big Mike

Have we moved on from the original issue or are we still talking about 'sex in photography'?  And is it 'sex: as seen in photos' or sex in the photographic industry (or hobby world)?

As it pertains to photographers and models...I think a part of that issue is the disparity or lack there of, between the level of the photographer and the level of the model.  For example, with a new (probably young) model and an experienced photographer...there might be a relationship like that of a teacher to a student.  The photographer would be in a position of authority (not sure if that's the right word) and that would certainly have a bearing on a possible sexual relationship.  For the most part, it's not a situation for a healthy sexual relationship and certainly not viewed well by society (if that matters).  Of course, as it pertains to the reputations of those involved...it does matter what others think.  

I think you could turn the tables and consider it the other way.  A super model with years of pro experience, might be on a higher level than the photographer.  Would a sexual relationship hurt their reputation (if it became public knowledge)?  Would it be 'professionally appropriate'?  

Now if the photographer and the model are both on the same level...is there an issue?  One or the other would probably not be using their position for an 'unfair' advantage to have sex.  

Really, it all boils down to the individuals involved...and that really doesn't have anything to do with photography because it could be any industry or occupation etc.  

With that being said, it is rather often that sexuality is needed or wanted in the photos.  Sex sells, after all.  So I guess you could say that sexuality is more prominent in photography than say, engineering.  Does this lead to more sexual tension and more sexual relationships than the average for other industries?  I don't know.

This reminds me of comments I heard from a photographer.  I think it as an article I read in a photo magazine.  It was from a long time pro who got his start shooting fashion.  He was 18 years old and was backstage at a fashion show...with naked models running around everywhere.  He was new at this and was a little overwhelmed and it showed on his face.  A 'motherly' model noticed his distress and asked him if all the beautiful naked women were bothering or distracting him.  He said no, she asked if he was gay.  He said no...but he was worried about his exposure and if his photos would turn out OK.  She said something to the effect of "you are going to do well in this industry".


----------



## Yemme

Big Mike said:


> Have we moved on from the original issue or are we still talking about 'sex in photography'?  And is it 'sex: as seen in photos' or sex in the photographic industry (or hobby world)?
> 
> Would a sexual relationship hurt their reputation (if it became public knowledge)?  Would it be 'professionally appropriate'?
> 
> Now if the photographer and the model are both on the same level...is there an issue?



We are on the same topic.  We just took a little detour to understand what I'm referring to about a sexual connection during a session.  I know most photographers work solo.  They do everything thing themselves.  During the process of the website I sent you guys I feel a photographer can be a photographer, but a man is a man. Chemistry might create more than art.  

Sexual reputation in any field could hurt or nurture your career.  So you have to use your assets well to get ahead.

Photographers and Models on the same level shouldn't have issues.  I guess only when someone else's money is involved.


----------



## Big Mike

> I know most photographers work solo.


That depends on a lot of things.  A commercial shoot is probably very rarely done solo...there could be dozens of people on set.  I'm certainly not all that experienced with commercial model shoots...but I've had to "clear the set" because there were just too many people around and it gets distracting to the most important people...you and the model.

Of course, I would think that a lot of 'art' shots are more inclinded to be solo...if for no other reason than it's really expensive to have all those people involved.


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> During the process of the website I sent you guys I feel a photographer can be a photographer, but a man is a man. Chemistry might create more than art.




For me looking at those sets in that studio I wouldn't have any chemical reaction at all. It would just be about posing them, working with them, getting the light, and capturing the sequences.

After the job was done if i was interested in one of them personally I might ask her out I dunno. But I wouldn't cop a boner or anything from behind the camera. Heck I didn't cop one looking at the prints - and all I need is a slight breeze. Still, even at my age. 

Now, if I had set up and arranged the whole thing just for the purpose of entrapping the woman then I would be drooling over my prey. But my mind wouldn't be on photography much at all either. I can put myself in that hypothetical but I don't do like that. That's too juvenile, it's not very fulfilling, kinda dry, and not intellectually or emotionally honest.


BTW, the photographer who took those is a woman. Heavy set, black hair, there were some self portraits  of her in there.


----------



## Yemme

So in Photography the arousal factor during creation is non-existent&#8230;.  I got it!   Thanks guys...:greenpbl:


----------



## Alpha

Of course it's existent. We get boners first thing in the morning and during math class. Getting one while photographing a glamour nude certainly isn't out of the question. I would say the only thing preventing most people from getting aroused during a set is indifference or anxiety.


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> Of course it's existent. We get boners first thing in the morning and during math class. Getting one while photographing a glamour nude certainly isn't out of the question. I would say the only thing preventing most people from getting aroused during a set is indifference or anxiety.



Thank you Alpha!


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> So in Photography the arousal factor during creation is non-existent&#8230;.  I got it!   Thanks guys...:greenpbl:



Well, do you get aroused while you're trying to concentrate and do something that you're really intent on accomplishing? It might be just me but I can only do one or the other and just nakedness is not arousing enough to me to distract me from that which I'm intent on doing. (The idea of a naked person is usually more arousing than an actual presence.)   Now if the social situation changes and she comes around behind the camera and well, you know... Then that's a fork in the road aye?

I'm not a horse tho and I don't automatically go wild at the sight of a naked person. I usually have to decide that I want to do that. I dunno if I'm making sense or not or it's only me, but do you know what I mean?


----------



## Yemme

Have you ever stared at a gorgeous woman beyond your viewpoint?  I mean you had to turn your neck to get more of her... Were you still walking when you did it... See you can multitask&#8230;


----------



## Bifurcator

That's walking.   And I decide to look or not.  I look because I want to not because I can't help myself. Also the social connotation there is zeroed out. Very unlike when you have to work with the person.


----------



## Garbz

Puah you'd let it stand for anything. Now if there's a woman worth placing the newspaper on my lap for believe me multitasking is out of the question, she'd have my full attention.

This is exactly why I nearly failed university engineering statistics :S


----------



## Bifurcator

LOL!  see Yemme... told ya.


----------



## Big Bully

Garbz said:


> Puah you'd let it stand for anything. Now if there's a woman worth placing the newspaper on my lap for believe me multitasking is out of the question, she'd have my full attention.
> 
> This is exactly why I nearly failed university engineering statistics :S


 


Hahahahaha... That is hilarious!


----------



## RMThompson

Sex in photography. Not sure what the subject is anymore, but Ill answer a few ways.

Are their photographers who take advantage of models? Yes, and apparently a LOT. But also remember that sometimes the models think they are the ones doing the taking advantage by thinking (or knowing) that by sleeping with a certain photographer they will get free shots or a better chance at a certain job. 

I know my work with Snorgtees has given me quite a few emails from possible models who were VERY enthsuastic to work with me. While no flat-out offers for anything, I don't think it would be out of the realm of possibility for a photographer to take advantage. I've heard stories about two major retailers photographers who weren't exactly on the up-and-up when it came to how they behave around their models.

For me, I don't let any of it get to me. Even if the shot is sexy, I could never and would never say or act in a way that would make it seem like I am flirting with a model. It's not because they aren't attractive, they are usually, and it's REALLY not so much about me being married.

It's about me being professional and respecting the photography more than anything else. I would never want a model pass on to another model even something MINOR questionable about me, and I certainly don't want that going to get back to a possible CLIENT.

As far as being aroused DURING a photoshoot? It doesn't happen for me. Even if I am looking up the legs of a beautiful model wearing nearly nothing, I am more concerned with the shot. If I do see something sexy, I do NOTICE it, but it's more of a.. "HOW CAN I CAPTURE THAT?" kind of moment. 

It's not quite clinical, I mean I am a male and they are females, but it's more along the lines of "distracted". I am too distracted to really let the imagery of whats there take over.


----------



## Yemme

RMThompson said:


> As far as being aroused DURING a photoshoot? It doesn't happen for me. Even if I am looking up the legs of a beautiful model wearing nearly nothing, I am more concerned with the shot. If I do see something sexy, I do NOTICE it, but it's more of a.. "HOW CAN I CAPTURE THAT?" kind of moment.



I accept that.. Thanks for your post... I also kept your flickr account company.  Lovely.


----------



## Bifurcator

That's all I was saying.  Same thing.

So the last 3 guys to comment all say the same thing..  Hmmm..


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> That's all I was saying.  Same thing.
> 
> So the last 3 guys to comment all say the same thing..  Hmmm..



Are you attempting to win an argument with a woman?:greenpbl:


----------



## Rick Waldroup

I can't remember if I posted the story on this forum or somewhere else, but many, many years ago, I was hired as the still photographer for a porno movie. This was back in the early 70's when most porn flicks were still being shot on film, not video tape.

I was very young and had never, ever shot anything like that. But guess what, after about 10 minutes of shooting, it became just another gig that I was hired to shoot. There was really nothing sexy about it at all.

That was the first and only time I did it. I turned down later offers because I was not comfortable with the job. The whole time I was shooting, I kept waiting for the cops to come busting in......:er:


----------



## Bifurcator

That's four. 

But Yemme, we're having an argument??? OK, I'll ratchet it up a few notches even tho I never win these things anyway. :lmao:  

What are the points being argued by the way?


----------



## Big Bully

Rick Waldroup said:


> I can't remember if I posted the story on this forum or somewhere else, but many, many years ago, I was hired as the still photographer for a porno movie. This was back in the early 70's when most porn flicks were still being shot on film, not video tape.
> 
> I was very young and had never, ever shot anything like that. But guess what, after about 10 minutes of shooting, it became just another gig that I was hired to shoot. There was really nothing sexy about it at all.
> 
> That was the first and only time I did it. I turned down later offers because I was not comfortable with the job. The whole time I was shooting, I kept waiting for the cops to come busting in......:er:


 

Hahaha I can totally invision that in my head... (cops) Hands up.. you are all under arrest.. Umm sir.. I said hands.. Can you please put that thing down.. 
Hahahaha
Sorry... Right.. Just another job. I would probably have to agree. You are more concerned with getting the right shot, and busy telling the models; put your left foot here and your hand there, that I think it would take the sexyness of the situation away.


----------



## JerryPH

I used that example with Yemme too.

Been there and done that.  Matter of fact the shooting porno thing happened to me too in the 80s.  People think that seeing a porn movie being made is sexy... its BORINGLY mechanical.


When shooting portraiture, you shoot to get the shot.  If you are not getting the shot, you are concentrating on something else (sex?).  You are then NOT giving your best concentration to the client and it very likely will show in the work.

Besides, erections get in the way and compete with other tripods in the room... you do not need to be one of those things that goes "bump in the night"!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

JerryPH said:


> I used that example with Yemme too.
> 
> Been there and done that. Matter of fact the shooting porno thing happened to me too in the 80s. People think that seeing a porn movie being made is sexy... its BORINGLY mechanical.
> 
> 
> When shooting portraiture, you shoot to get the shot. If you are not getting the shot, you are concentrating on something else (sex?). You are then NOT giving your best concentration to the client and it very likely will show in the work.
> 
> Besides, erections get in the way and compete with other tripods in the room... you do not need to be one of those things that goes "bump in the night"!


 
Jerry, then you know exactly what I am talking about. 

Meg, this film was shot in the producer's back yard, around a pool, with a huge privacy fence. When I showed up, I did not know what to expect. What I found was a couple of camera guys, a few lighting techs, a sound guy, and several "assistants". Throw in the _actors, _and you had a fairly large crew, considering what type of movie was being filmed. I was told to basically stay out of the way, but to get as many good still shots as possible. The still shots were to be used for advertising, magazine spreads, and so on.... You have to remember that the porn industry was very different back then than it is today.

Anyway, like Jerry said, once things get to rolling, the last thing anyone is thinking about is sex, as weird as that sounds. All I was thinking about was getting good shots because I was paid to do so.

After shooting for only a few hours, one of the assistants stuffed about 300.00 in my pocket and I turned all the film over to him. Not bad pay for a kid from Texas who did not have a clue about the porn biz.

Still, it was not my cup of tea. I was literally scared to death the whole time I was there. :blushing::blushing:


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography

I just did my first glamour/semi nude shoot with a hired model and was quite nervous. The thing that was coolest for me while I was shooting once she got to where her breasts were exposed was how cool it was that she trusted me enough to expose herself like that. When the shoot was over she told me she felt totally comfortable with me. That was probably the highest compliment she could have given me.


----------



## RMThompson

LuckyStarPhotography said:


> I just did my first glamour/semi nude shoot with a hired model and was quite nervous. The thing that was coolest for me while I was shooting once she got to where her breasts were exposed was how cool it was that she trusted me enough to expose herself like that. When the shoot was over she told me she felt totally comfortable with me. That was probably the highest compliment she could have given me.


 
My first one was the same.

The most amazing thing is how so many models are different. Some continue to cover up even though 30 seconds earlier she was exposing everything, and other models will jsut walk around naked/in their lingerie. To each their own though.

Strangest thing a model said to me after her first nude session ever was... "I feel like we had sex". I was sort of put off by this, until she said "I dont mean that in a bad way at all, I jsut feel very comfortable because youve seen me now and I trust you."


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> That's four.
> 
> But Yemme, we're having an argument??? OK, I'll ratchet it up a few notches even tho I never win these things anyway. :lmao:
> 
> What are the points being argued by the way?



  We aren't arguing... It's just the norm for men not to win a discussion.  Just nod and say yes dear...



Rick Waldroup said:


> But guess what, after about 10 minutes of shooting, it became just another gig that I was hired to shoot. There was really nothing sexy about it at all.



10 minutes is a long time.:greenpbl: Right Bifurcator....


----------



## Yemme

JerryPH, Rick Waldroup, & RMThompson, I guess the only way for me to understand where your coming from is to take images of a nude men.  When that's gonna happen... no time soon or maybe never.  All I know is if he&#8217;s F-I-N-E, I will be horny&#8230; It might go away it might not.  To me yummy is yummy no matter what&#8217;s happening around me.


----------



## Big Mike

I've heard/read the following advice for both nude photography and just people photography in general.

Every once in a while, turn the tables and have someone pose & photograph you.  It's a completely different feeling to being behind the camera and it can help  you to identify what the model might be feeling.


----------



## Yemme

But first I have to be the photographer.  I have to see what it's like.  All I know is when I took life drawing classes and the men were ugly I felt nothing I just drew.  When they were built handsome men I enjoyed the view... Didn't spend that much time drawing.  I guess I get distracted easily.  But I understand what you mean Big Mike&#8230;


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> JerryPH, Rick Waldroup, & RMThompson, I guess the only way for me to understand where your coming from is to take images of a nude men. When that's gonna happen... no time soon or maybe never. All I know is if hes F-I-N-E, I will be horny It might go away it might not. To me yummy is yummy no matter whats happening around me.


 
Shooting men is no biggie. I've done it.. and believe me they were FINE!!! But I was so concerned about getting the right shot, making him comfortable (for some reason men aren't that comfortable infront of the camera baring it all.) That I wasn't even thinking about sex. It is all about the shot. Or at least it was for me.



Big Mike said:


> I've heard/read the following advice for both nude photography and just people photography in general.
> 
> Every once in a while, turn the tables and have someone pose & photograph you. It's a completely different feeling to being behind the camera and it can help you to identify what the model might be feeling.


 

I have actually done this. I find it fun to be the model occassionally. (I hate my picture being taken unless I am completely prepared for it!!) It is different fun and sometimes relaxing knowing that you aren't the one who has to make the decisions about where you are going to be, if the lighting is right, what the settings are on the camera. You just have fun, show your personallity. But it is interesting how unsexual the atmosphere is during the photoshoot even when the model is nude/partially nude (I have done both) :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> But first I have to be the photographer. I have to see what it's like. All I know is when I took life drawing classes and the men were ugly I felt nothing I just drew. When they were built handsome men I enjoyed the view... Didn't spend that much time drawing. I guess I get distracted easily. But I understand what you mean Big Mike


 

You got distracted by the good looking guys in drawing class? The good looking guys is what made me want to try harder, I had to make them as good looking on paper or in the painting as they did in person.. And the ehh guys, I just made them look hot.. lol It's all about the art.


----------



## Yemme

Oh yes I did&#8230; I&#8217;ll never forget it.  All the models were women at first and then we had this gay guy all he did was moon us, nothing but ass everywhere.  There was british guy that was slim.  Then one day a man of steel walked into the room and I just stared.  He was toned.  Sweet&#8230; but then I calmed down and had to work.  Even though I worked I still enjoyed the view&#8230;plus I used my shades because we were working in charcoal.


----------



## monkeykoder

Can't believe I missed this thread but I guess I really have nothing to add as I'm not exactly the kind of guy that has the confidence to convince a woman to pose nude for me.  I would hope to be very professional about it though as I would like to get good pictures and not just meh ones that will never get me anywhere.


----------



## Yemme

Thanks for your input Monkeykoder.  Yes you can add something to this thread...  I'm sure you will come across a lady willing to assist you one day.


----------



## monkeykoder

As far as I'm concerned arousal isn't a function of visuals.  Everything else is what leads to that.  As long as I'm far enough away that I can't smell her and she isn't messing with me (making noises). (I sure as hell shouldn't be able to touch or taste her...)  I probably wouldn't be aroused even if I wasn't focusing on the camera.


----------



## wchua24

maybe i need to upgrade my lenses cause it seems like chicks passed me by always.


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't worry I'm sure you have a bigger lens than me.

And on to the topic at hand the PM linked gallery seems to be done by someone fairly technically competent and it took some thought to get those pictures I don't believe the photographer would be getting aroused by them.  I'd hesitate to call it porn but I'm not sure I'd call it art either.  Of course my definition of art is very different from some.  I don't call something art unless it moves me in some way (I usually exclude lust from this list).


----------



## Yemme

wchua24 & monkeykoder  funnay...

Thanks for your feedback monkeykoder.  It seems that's the consensus.


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course this is coming from a guy who is bored with porn to the point that it isn't arousing.


----------



## Alex_B

wow, this thread is still alive! 

I was offline for a bit, because sometimes I prefer doing things over just discussing them on here


----------



## monkeykoder

Once school is back in session maybe I'll be able to practice what I preach.  Get some fun photo-shoots going.


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> We aren't arguing... It's just the norm for men not to win a discussion.  Just nod and say yes dear...



Yes dear. 





> 10 minutes is a long time.:greenpbl: Right Bifurcator....



Huh? I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about. I take hours - in most photo-shoots.


----------



## monkeykoder

10min a long time??????  It takes at leas half an hour.


----------



## Yemme

Alex_B said:


> wow, this thread is still alive!
> 
> I was offline for a bit, because sometimes I prefer doing things over just discussing them on here




Naughty Alex:greenpbl:

Yeah... I guess it's time to kill the thread...


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> Yes dear.
> 
> 
> You&#8217;re a wise man!
> 
> 
> Huh? I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about. I take hours - in most photo-shoots.
> 
> 
> Ooooo........ Mr. B



.


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on it hasn't gone anywhere near as far as the photoholic thread in off topic...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Come on it hasn't gone anywhere near as far as the photoholic thread in off topic...


 

Yeah no kidding, how many topics have been discussed in that thread, and occassionally getting back to the origional topic of photoholics.. lol


----------



## Yemme

*Runs to find photoholic thread *


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> It seems that's the consensus.



Everyone's mind and emotionality works a little differently tho. I notice this very much in women mostly. Many women say they get no arousal AT ALL from looking at men and find the idea of doing so juvenile and base. Other women are like wild-cats and are just all over the guy if they even see a peck flex.

 I went to the states recently and was invited to attend a yacht club party at some international airport hotel bar/lounge. There was a woman there - pretty good looking (you could tell she was awesome when she was 18), about 40, slim, tall, athletic, sandy blonde, TIGHT red silk pants, white tube-top, D cup.  She approached me, started sex talking me in from of the couple I was talking with, and at one point in the conversation she threw up her legs at ~30&#730; angle to the floor with a foot on either side of my head open about 25 or 30&#730; apart, stroked her private parts repeatedly and and asked me if I liked that, if I could make her squeal, if I wanted to, if I was man enough for "this", and etc.. The couple at the table seemed interested in my reaction. I smiled and answered the questions with the indifference of a high school quiz or something trying to suppress the little embarrassment I felt. I don't think it phased her in the least. But this is a pretty clear example of how some people have different levels of acceptable behavior in various situations and allow themselves to explore or expand on their feelings differently.

I know some people are able to operate better at certain things when they're stoned for example. I suppose that applies to the chemicals that the brain secretes during sexual arousal while doing photography too. I wouldn't expect it to be very common though. Also many people can and do control these secretions and if it's not thought to be acceptable, "professional", or appropriate may just turn it off.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just be glad you've never had the girlfriend that couldn't help herself unless it was actual intercourse you're talking about...  P.S. http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106308  Started off in here but got WILDLY off topic...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106308  Started off in here but got WILDLY off topic...



Oh hell f*ckin' no........ 92 pages and counting...:lmao:.  One day when I'm bored and need to read a novel I'll give it a go.


----------



## Yemme

Bifurcator said:


> Everyone's mind and emotionality works a little differently tho. I notice this very much in women mostly. Many women say they get no arousal AT ALL from looking at men and find the idea of doing so juvenile and base. Other women are like wild-cats and are just all over the guy if they even see a peck flex.
> 
> I went to the states recently and was invited to attend a yacht club party at some international airport hotel bar/lounge. There was a woman there - pretty good looking (you could tell she was awesome when she was 18), about 40, slim, tall, athletic, sandy blonde, TIGHT red silk pants, white tube-top, D cup.  She approached me, started sex talking me in from of the couple I was talking with, and at one point in the conversation she threw up her legs at ~30&#730; angle to the floor with a foot on either side of my head open about 25 or 30&#730; apart, stroked her private parts repeatedly and and asked me if I liked that, if I could make her squeal, if I wanted to, if I was man enough for "this", and etc.. The couple at the table seemed interested in my reaction. I smiled and answered the questions with the indifference of a high school quiz or something trying to suppress the little embarrassment I felt. I don't think it phased her in the least. But this is a pretty clear example of how some people have different levels of acceptable behavior in various situations and allow themselves to explore or expand on their feelings differently.
> 
> I know some people are able to operate better at certain things when they're stoned for example. I suppose that applies to the chemicals that the brain secretes during sexual arousal while doing photography too. I wouldn't expect it to be very common though. Also many people can and do control these secretions and if it's not thought to be acceptable, "professional", or appropriate may just turn it off.




You can&#8217;t tell half of a story like that and walk away&#8230;  What&#8217;s wrong with you!  Details man details&#8230; How many images did you acquire?


----------



## monkeykoder

Most people just jump in around pg 92 and go from there...


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> You cant tell half of a story like that and walk away  Whats wrong with you!  Details man details How many images did you acquire?



All I had was a 3.2mp cellphone and a laptop.   And that was pretty much the end of the story. As soon as she saw I wasn't falling over myself to get in her pants she ponied up to the bar waited for more people to arrive. By the time the other three of us left the lounge area for the club rooms (where the free beer was) she had three guys sitting around her. But I didn't see her raising legs to them either though.


----------



## Yemme

3.2mp cellphone and a laptop

Your a professional ... make magic happen!


----------



## Alpha

Being a professional is overrated.


----------



## LeroyLion

Bifurcator said:


> And that was pretty much the end of the story.


 

Likely a good thing. Bravo to ya for your self control. :thumbup:


----------



## Alpha

let's talk about sex, baby


----------



## Bifurcator

Yemme said:


> 3.2mp cellphone and a laptop
> 
> Your a professional ... make magic happen!



LOL... Me a "pro" level photographer???  Hehehehe... you're a funny girl. 



LeroyLion said:


> Likely a good thing. Bravo to ya for your self control. :thumbup:



Thanks, it's not difficult though. (I was going to use hard instead of difficult but with this thread I thought better of it. )


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> Being a professional is overrated.



Is it?


----------



## Yemme

LeroyLion said:


> Likely a good thing. Bravo to ya for your self control. :thumbup:



If you are a military man... How do you have self control?.. You guys get tossed the panties on the regular.


----------



## Alpha

Yemme said:


> Is it?



yeah


----------



## Yemme

Then amateur it is...


----------



## Alpha

ain't nothin wrong with that...I prefer "hobbyist"


----------



## Yemme

Oh i see...whatever rocks your boat Alpha...


----------



## Alpha

The first time I ever tried to do a nude shoot I had a massive set of equipment failures. First I tried the 4x5...slide lock came loose leading to accidental exposure of film, lens coming loose from the board, x-sync not working. Tried the 645 to no avail...flash sync not working well, optical slaves failing, film stuck in rollers. Maybe it was because I was a nervous wreck but it felt like the be-all-end-all of Murphy's Law.


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> The first time I ever tried to do a nude shoot I had a massive set of equipment failures. First I tried the 4x5...slide lock came loose leading to accidental exposure of film, lens coming loose from the board, x-sync not working. Tried the 645 to no avail...flash sync not working well, optical slaves failing, film stuck in rollers. Maybe it was because I was a nervous wreck but it felt like the be-all-end-all of Murphy's Law.





I don't know why my mind is always in the gutter ...  Your whole post reads differently to me (sexually), I see nothing about photography...I'm sorry..

Ok I got the Murphy's law but that was it. I'l try reading it again later.


----------



## Alpha

You need to get laid. Fast. Get it out of your system.


----------



## Big Bully

Have you ever tried to catch that on film.. Meaning you shoot yourself having sex. That makes some interesting shots!


----------



## Alpha

No but I once bought condoms and Tri-X simultaneously at CVS just to creep out the cashiers.


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> You need to get laid. Fast. Get it out of your system.



Nah.. I like it in my system.  It's healthy!


----------



## Yemme

Do most photographers use liquor when they shoot nudes to help with the process or any type of shoot for that matter?

Anyone...Anyone.... Anyone&#8230;


----------



## JerryPH

I don't, nope, never.  Some do, though... just to calm the nerves some.  I hear that they offer the model some occaisionally too.  lol


----------



## Yemme

Are we talking just wine or also hard liquor?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Nah.. I like it in my system.  It's healthy!



Supposedly the act of getting it out of your system is very healthy too...


----------



## Yemme

So they say... but I know many men complain when women loose it.


----------



## pm63

Alpha said:


> The first time I ever tried to do a nude shoot I had a massive set of equipment failures. First I tried the 4x5...slide lock came loose leading to accidental exposure of film, lens coming loose from the board, x-sync not working. Tried the 645 to no avail...flash sync not working well, optical slaves failing, film stuck in rollers. Maybe it was because I was a nervous wreck but it felt like the be-all-end-all of Murphy's Law.



Should have used a 6MP DSLR. 



Yemme said:


> Do most photographers use liquor when they shoot nudes to help with the process or any type of shoot for that matter?
> 
> Anyone...Anyone.... Anyone&#8230;



It's not unheard of for people in the profession of law to do so. I know that judges are notorious for downing a few glasses before a court session to make listening to hours upon hours of evidence less boring.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> So they say... but I know many men complain when women loose it.



???


----------



## Alpha

Booze and photography don't generally mix well. Models who've been drinking tend to have dead eyes, and photographers tend to make technical errors.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> ???



One day it will make sense.:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> One day it will make sense.:mrgreen:



I think women tend to keep it till later in life than most men...


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Do most photographers use liquor when they shoot nudes to help with the process or any type of shoot for that matter?
> 
> Anyone...Anyone.... Anyone


 

Nope, I like doing it sober. Keeps the action alive, and heads less fuzzy.




monkeykoder said:


> I think women tend to keep it till later in life than most men...


 Oh yeah???


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Nope, I like doing it sober. Keeps the action alive, and heads less fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah???



I'm really not exactly sure what was being talked about but if I was right about what was being talked about then YEAH!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm really not exactly sure what was being talked about but if I was right about what was being talked about then YEAH!!!


 

Are you ever sure what is going on around you? lol:lmao:


----------



## zandman

maybe some loose it but not too open to talk about it..


----------



## Yemme

Originally Posted by monkeykoder  
I'm really not exactly sure what was being talked about but if I was right about what was being talked about then YEAH!!!

:lmao:


----------



## LeroyLion

Yemme said:


> If you are a military man... How do you have self control?.. You guys get tossed the panties on the regular.


 

lol  Ya think so?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Are you ever sure what is going on around you? lol:lmao:



There is only a few times I'm actually sure what is going on around me and I think all of those times involve naked females in some way shape or form...


----------



## Yemme

zandman said:


> maybe some loose it but not too open to talk about it..



We never loose it ... It's just after a while we're not interested in f*cking the same person.  Truth believe me...


----------



## zandman

Yemme said:


> We never loose it ... It's just after a while we're not interested in f*cking the same person.  Truth believe me...


 
hhhhmmmmkay...... :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> We never loose it ... It's just after a while we're not interested in f*cking the same person.  Truth believe me...



GEEK WARNING!!!

Research states that men's sexual peak occurs around the age of 18 (peak horniness) whilst a woman peaks somewhere around the age of 30.  Now the rate of decline after these ages may be different but assuming they aren't men will always be less interested in sex than women after the age of 30ish.


----------



## zandman

who's the geek..? :geek:


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't see you bringing research into the conversation.


----------



## zandman

my bad


----------



## monkeykoder

Well where is your research to back that up


----------



## zandman

i don't really know what to search though. i'm kinda floating in three forums with different topics,


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> GEEK WARNING!!!
> 
> Research states that men's sexual peak occurs around the age of 18 (peak horniness) whilst a woman peaks somewhere around the age of 30.  Now the rate of decline after these ages may be different but assuming they aren't men will always be less interested in sex than women after the age of 30ish.



Oh that statistic... That's what they say!  For men it's only the early years because after that your bodies give out from all the work you did in your youth (your knees, back, your stomach gives way).  For women I'm sure if just hormones or the lack of sexual pleasure after childbirth.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Oh that statistic... That's what they say!  For men it's only the early years because after that your bodies give out from all the work you did in your youth (your knees, back, your stomach gives way).  For women I'm sure if just hormones or the lack of sexual pleasure after childbirth.



Not exactly, if I'm not mistaken the tests were actually done by measuring the levels of the different hormones in the bodies and the reaction to sexual stimulus.


----------



## Yemme

BUMP ...... I found it BB!


----------



## Big Bully

Ha ha.. Go figure.. I HAVE posted in this thread.. lol


----------



## stsinner

Being white, I generally find that I have the smallest lenses in a group.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess that depends on what group you're in.  Anyways a small lens is a good thing it means you don't feel the need to compensate for anything.


----------



## Yemme

stsinner said:


> Being white, I generally find that I have the smallest lenses in a group.



Small is good it means you are not relying on one attribute.


----------



## benhasajeep

I find it better to carefully work your way up the the big lens. Start off a with a nice wide angle and just enjoy the scene. Make sure you apply your photo skills in capturing the beauty and excitement of the hills, valleys, and peaks. Then you work your way through the lenses, use the macro and and take a deep close look at the subject. Give a good close look and work with the bushes and flowers. After reaching the peak of delight with the macro. Maybe work the zoom lens some. Working your way from far away subjects to bringing in nice closley cropped shots. Then as all seems to be ready, work the big prime to catch the excitement of maybe that magnificient bird soaring to delightfull heights.

:greenpbl:

Remember, if your unfamiliar with the area to be sure and use a lens protector, to prevent any accidents with your front element or to control any stay light that you don't want to ruin your newly composed exposure.


----------



## monkeykoder

You never do get a feel for the scene if you whip out the big prime right away and start shooting I feel you need to explore first get to know the scenery intimately without even pulling out the camera touch it, feel it, know it.  Find the scenes you wouldn't find if you already had your camera out explore them know them.  By the time your camera comes out you should know the scene so well you don't even have to think your body knows how to capture it, feel it, own it.


----------



## stsinner

You two crack me up!!  Very creative..


----------



## rmh159

Jeeeeesuz.... this thread is still alive?


----------



## hankejp

Holy Crap,i should've never read this at work.  I'm laughing out loud and tears are rolling down my chin.......

Good Work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stsinner

Something about buying the scene dinner......


----------



## kundalini

benhasajeep said:


> ... work the big prime to catch the excitement of maybe that magnificient bird soaring to delightfull heights.


 I was thinking of a woodland creature, but more of the furry kind with a large flat tail.  Maybe I could be wrong.


----------



## monkeykoder

stsinner said:


> You two crack me up!!  Very creative..



When it has been as long as it has been for me you think about it a lot... Man I need to get out there and take some pictures.


----------



## zubin

Im not gonna lie. The dude that works in the next building is a photographer and he has some of the hottest women i have ever seen going in and out of his studio. After i spoke to him a little bit about some of the perks of photography, it definitely solidified my interests in it. Granted he is an attractive and fit dude, i figured if he can do it, anyone can, . Its not the sole reason i went out and bought a DSLR, i have been attracted to photography since i was a child, but never had the means or desire to get into it like i do now. 

From my little experience shooting models, i do get the good vibrations from them. I am not exploiting the models and dont do sex for photos....its more of a thing that is the result of bonding during a photo shoot. If you have a personality and can connect with someone, that's usually what constitutes as a relation, correct? People have sex all the time, why should it matter if ones taking pics and the other is posing?


----------



## zubin

RMThompson said:


> For me, I don't let any of it get to me. Even if the shot is sexy, I could never and would never say or act in a way that would make it seem like I am flirting with a model. It's not because they aren't attractive, they are usually, and it's REALLY not so much about me being married.
> 
> It's about me being professional and respecting the photography more than anything else. I would never want a model pass on to another model even something MINOR questionable about me, and I certainly don't want that going to get back to a possible CLIENT.



playing hard-to-get....ill give that a try:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

zubin said:


> People have sex all the time, why should it matter if ones taking pics and the other is posing?


 errrrr..... professionalism maybe?  :er:


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> I find it better to carefully work your way up the the big lens. Start off a with a nice wide angle and just enjoy the scene. Make sure you apply your photo skills in capturing the beauty and excitement of the hills, valleys, and peaks. Then you work your way through the lenses, use the macro and and take a deep close look at the subject. Give a good close look and work with the bushes and flowers. After reaching the peak of delight with the macro. Maybe work the zoom lens some. Working your way from far away subjects to bringing in nice closley cropped shots. Then as all seems to be ready, work the big prime to catch the excitement of maybe that magnificient bird soaring to delightfull heights.
> 
> :greenpbl:
> 
> Remember, if your unfamiliar with the area to be sure and use a lens protector, to prevent any accidents with your front element or to control any stay light that you don't want to ruin your newly composed exposure.




Bravo.. Bravo.....


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> You never do get a feel for the scene if you whip out the big prime right away and start shooting I feel you need to explore first get to know the scenery intimately without even pulling out the camera touch it, feel it, know it.  Find the scenes you wouldn't find if you already had your camera out explore them know them.  By the time your camera comes out you should know the scene so well you don't even have to think your body knows how to capture it, feel it, own it.



:shock:......... Who knew!


----------



## Yemme

rmh159 said:


> Jeeeeesuz.... this thread is still alive?



Yup.. welcome back... It will die soon.. don't worry.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> :shock:......... Who knew!



Who knew what???


----------



## Yemme




----------



## monkeykoder

Fine don't answer my question.


----------



## MBasile

O|||||||O said:


> Yup, it's true...  Whip out that big 'ol lens and watch the ladies' jaw (& pants) hit the floor.  If you're not having this affect on women, I suspect you might need a bigger lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, seriously (feels weird being serious now...) - most ladies I've met don't know what half the crap in my camera bag is.  It might work on a female photographer (kinda doubt it...), but you better have a bigger lens, or at least a bigger sensor than her.
> 
> There's plenty of women on here, maybe one of them will tell us if we can score chicks by having big glass, lol!



see, what I've found is that most of the women I've come across don't know much about photography, or what makes a good picture. There are some shots in my portfolio that I don't think are the best for whatever technical and minute reason, but the females just go "oh my god thats such a great shot, you're so good!" but that doesn't really translate into any action.

I must be honest though, when I first read the thread title I went "I think thats just called pornography."


----------



## benhasajeep

kundalini said:


> I was thinking of a woodland creature, but more of the furry kind with a large flat tail. Maybe I could be wrong.


 
As for birds there are so many around the world with different names. I tend to like one of the British definitions of Bird.

But I do agree with you. You can get good captures of Beavers with just about any lens. It really deppens on how close you can maneuver in getting the shot. Obviously a big prime will allow you to keep your distance while working your magic. But with propper planning and positioning, a standard or wide angle can be used with good results.

Some may not be interested in Beavers and woodland type creatures, and may enjoy views more from the sea. A CP filter used with water views will allow great view of clams in the open. You may have to do a little work to get to hidden clams though. Just a little prodding / digging can give you access to a treasure trove of great experiences with clams.

With photography to get really good quality captures. You need to have a plan with forethought, to playing your cards right. There is an endless variety of subjects that can be studied. Each having its own unique qualities that can be captured with the right techniques.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> I find it better to carefully work your way up the the big lens. Start off a with a nice wide angle and just enjoy the scene. Make sure you apply your photo skills in capturing the beauty and excitement of the hills, valleys, and peaks. Then you work your way through the lenses, use the macro and and take a deep close look at the subject. Give a good close look and work with the bushes and flowers. After reaching the peak of delight with the macro. Maybe work the zoom lens some. Working your way from far away subjects to bringing in nice closley cropped shots. Then as all seems to be ready, work the big prime to catch the excitement of maybe that magnificient bird soaring to delightfull heights.
> 
> :greenpbl:
> 
> Remember, if your unfamiliar with the area to be sure and use a lens protector, to prevent any accidents with your front element or to control any stay light that you don't want to ruin your newly composed exposure.


 

Wow DAMN!! Talk about getting creative with words! I'm turned on just by reading that!


----------



## stsinner

I keep trying to tell women that photos look much better if they get those distracting clothes out of the way, but they generally will not only ignore my advice, but I usually get very familiar with the palm of their hand..  I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## rom4n301

i like cake.............


----------



## monkeykoder

rom4n301 said:


> i like cake.............



It is quite tasty however I prefer raw fish.  It's silky smooth and has a flavor all it's own, low in calories too.  I tend to like unique and new flavors though.  I mean flavor is a wonderful sense


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Wow DAMN!! Talk about getting creative with words! I'm turned on just by reading that!


 

Well hopefully my words encouraged you to get some lens work done.  :hug:::greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme

stsinner said:


> I keep trying to tell women that photos look much better if they get those distracting clothes out of the way, but they generally will not only ignore my advice, but I usually get very familiar with the palm of their hand..  I'm doing it wrong.




Tell us what your exact words are... what's your intro?


----------



## Yemme

rom4n301 said:


> i like cake.............



I like cake and ice cream.......


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> It is quite tasty however I prefer raw fish.  It's silky smooth and has a flavor all it's own, low in calories too.  I tend to like unique and new flavors though.  I mean flavor is a wonderful sense



:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

Why are you being mean   I'm only discussing my love for tasty things there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Yemme

I agree It's healthy... I just thought you could use that smilie or another one I've used in the past to better demonstrate your love for raw.......:hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it is darned tasty you just have to remember how to tell if fish has gone bad.  Remember if it smells like fish don't eat it raw and if it smells like flowers RUN.


----------



## rom4n301

lmao^^^ but you wanna know wats even better then ice cream and cake??.. EDEYS TAKE THEY CAKE.. best ice cream in the world, its ice cream with the flavoring of yellow cake, and it has sprinkles and this blue stuff in it too. it doesnt get much better... UNNNNLLLEEEEEEESSSS u take my idea from the spit or swallow game thread: fried ice cream and fried banana with turducken on a McDonald cheese burger inside a burrito with mountain dew, red bull, jones soda, coke, poured over it and rapped in twizzlers....


----------



## monkeykoder

Ewww too much sweet.


----------



## rom4n301

lol iunno, it may sound disgusting, but if i ever take the time to make turducken or buy it some were, its goin down im totally ganna do it =]


----------



## monkeykoder

Ouch my brain.


----------



## rom4n301

haha, what the hell is wrong with this thread. large lenses, lenses that zoom out, cmon........
buuuttt... i still like cake =]


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry my limit is hot brownies and ice cream.


----------



## Big Bully

stsinner said:


> I keep trying to tell women that photos look much better if they get those distracting clothes out of the way, but they generally will not only ignore my advice, but I usually get very familiar with the palm of their hand.. I'm doing it wrong.


 

Hey I completely agree, clothes are distracting! Take them off, and let the creativity begin. It is amazing the poses one comes up with when the clothes are shed. 



benhasajeep said:


> Well hopefully my words encouraged you to get some lens work done. :hug:::greenpbl:


 Hey am I really that flat!!!:shock: *looks down shirt* ale: Oh damn!! I am!! :blushing: 
But as for zoom lenses, I play with those frequently. They make me happy, they make me smile, Oooh they make everything worth while!



monkeykoder said:


> Sorry my limit is hot brownies and ice cream.


 Mmmm cheesecake brownies are so yummy, and they are also fun to use as props. And fudge brownies.. *sigh* don't get me started


----------



## monkeykoder

No more talking about lens work...


----------



## rom4n301

i want cheese cake now... mmmmmmmm cheese cake, perhaps carrot cake, i love all cake. i gave no cake tho =/ therefore im going to have to rely on my take the cake ice cream and ill give brownies some thought, i sure do love them....... btw i love how this thread is turning into a food thread


----------



## Big Bully

rom4n301 said:


> i want cheese cake now... mmmmmmmm cheese cake, perhaps carrot cake, i love all cake. i gave no cake tho =/ therefore im going to have to rely on my take the cake ice cream and ill give brownies some thought, i sure do love them....... btw i love how this thread is turning into a food thread


 
Are you high?! lol
That is because food is very seductive and makes for some great photography!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sex, food is there really a difference.  I could probably evoke pretty much the same emotions photographing really tasty food as I could photographing a really tasty woman (naked).  The only difference really is I'm allowed to post images of someone eating the food.


----------



## rom4n301

we sould post photos of food here O_O what a great idea =]


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't have any nummies in my house right now that would photograph well...


----------



## Rabieshund

Yeah I get laid all the time because of my photography. I'm serious


----------



## JerryPH

If photography is the only way for you to get laid.. I'm sorry for you... I'm serious... lol

BTW, studies have shown that swedish women are the easiest women to get into bed, and will love you the longest.  I saw that on MANswers... LOL!


----------



## Rabieshund

Well it's only one of numerous reasons. But you know the girls can't take it in all at once without exploding so I ususally just go with the photography sex, saves me the trouble of cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Yemme

Oh so your the heart breaker.... Your not the one being used ..... Are you sure about that?


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey as long as they're using eachother for the same purpose noone is hurt nothing wrong with that eh.


----------



## Yemme

Not at all... As long as he remembers that.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmmm maybe I should start working towards that goal.


----------



## Big Bully

JerryPH said:


> If photography is the only way for you to get laid.. I'm sorry for you... I'm serious... lol
> 
> BTW, studies have shown that swedish women are the easiest women to get into bed, and will love you the longest. *I saw that on MANswers*... LOL!


 
I SAW THAT ONE TOO!!! LOL:lmao:
I love taking, and posing for nude and semi nude photos. It's fun and can be erotic. But typically I find that when I am posing or shooting, sex is the last thing on my mind.



monkeykoder said:


> Hrmmm maybe I should start working towards that goal.


THATS WHAT I HAVE BEEN TELLING YOU!!!


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> THATS WHAT I HAVE BEEN TELLING YOU!!!



I'm with yah BB... Same here.... I just started but you should be tired as hell.


----------



## stsinner

Yemme said:


> Tell us what your exact words are... what's your intro?



"I think the pictures will come out better if you take that shirt and bra off."  

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Yemme

Oh damn ... that's so bad... I can't even go into it now.  I have to sleep on it.  Fill you in tomorrow.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> I'm with yah BB... Same here.... I just started but you should be tired as hell.


 
Yeah it has been a long long long brow beating, but I think he may just be starting to get it.... Maybe... Tag team?! lol



stsinner said:


> "I think the pictures will come out better if you take that shirt and bra off."
> 
> Where am I going wrong?


 
Well babe, where do I start..... When taking or attempting to take nude photography you need to be way way way more sensitive than that. You can't just say "Hey take off your shirt and bra and these will look better. No no.. Most girls are shy about taking their clothes off, let alone in front of a guy, AND a camera. So you have to have some finesse. Show your sensitive side. Otherwise the girls are just going to think you are taking their photo to just get your jollies off. 
So before you start the photoshoot, you need to discuss what you are looking for in the shoot, and what they are looking for. Talk to them about your ideas and make them comfortable with you and their surroundings. 
That is a good start.


----------



## monkeykoder

It's more along the lines of "excellent, hey how about we try something a little sexier try ______ (where blank isn't directly take off all your clothes), wow howsabout we try unbuttoning(or pulling up if not buttoned) that shirt,  excellent figure!"  Insert session of showing pictures here possibly with lines of "Wow that is gorgeous" and "It's almost there what do you think we could do different to make it better?",  Follow up with more shooting something along the lines of "We have to get some shots showing off your figure it's amazing." insert picture showing here make comments like "I wish that shirt wasn't hiding your waistline here", and possibly show some nice fine art nudes and mentioning you've always wanted to try something like this.  It takes a while but gives you much higher probabilities.  Of course this only works with girlfriends/friends not with professional models.  The main point is to get her excited about the idea that someone truly admires the way she is built and is working hard to make it look gorgeous (your pictures of course have to back up that you're working hard).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It's more along the lines of "excellent, hey how about we try something a little sexier try ______ (where blank isn't directly take off all your clothes), wow howsabout we try unbuttoning(or pulling up if not buttoned) that shirt, excellent figure!" Insert session of showing pictures here possibly with lines of "Wow that is gorgeous" and "It's almost there what do you think we could do different to make it better?", Follow up with more shooting something along the lines of "We have to get some shots showing off your figure it's amazing." insert picture showing here make comments like "I wish that shirt wasn't hiding your waistline here", and possibly show some nice fine art nudes and mentioning you've always wanted to try something like this. It takes a while but gives you much higher probabilities. Of course this only works with girlfriends/friends not with professional models. The main point is to get her excited about the idea that someone truly admires the way she is built and is working hard to make it look gorgeous (your pictures of course have to back up that you're working hard).


 

Damn Dustin!! And you aren't photographing models..BECAUSE..... I was ready to start taking my shirt off after reading that! Damn!!! That is good stuff!


----------



## monkeykoder

No need to humor me.


----------



## Big Bully

Don't make me come over there and hurt you! I was being serious.. Have I ever lied to you?!

The answer to that is no!


----------



## monkeykoder

No way for me to tell now is there?


----------



## Big Bully

I haven't lied to you. And I do my best to not lie. Because I do not like or tolerate liers and so I figured out a long time ago that if I was going to like myself, I had better not do something that I can't stand.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay I'll believe you.


----------



## Gomes

sign me up for whatever is going on here


----------



## monkeykoder

Gomes said:


> sign me up for whatever is going on here



I'm confused as to what you think is going on here.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, we are talking about sex in photography...
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm just wondering what it is he's thinking we're talking about that he wants to sign up for it isn't like we're having an event or anything.


----------



## Big Bully

True.. But the boy can dream can't he.. lol

He may be a lonely mathlete like you. Let him have his dreams. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm no mathlete otherwise I'd have done much better on the test I took (for fun) yesterday.  I think I may possibly have gotten one of the 12 problems right but really I'm hoping for a score of around 2-3/120...


----------



## Rabieshund

:lmao: :hug::


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Hey I completely agree, clothes are distracting! Take them off, and let the creativity begin. It is amazing the poses one comes up with when the clothes are shed.


 

It can be very rewarding working with scenery with the propper exposure.  




Big Bully said:


> Hey am I really that flat!!!:shock: *looks down shirt* ale: Oh damn!! I am!! :blushing:
> But as for zoom lenses, I play with those frequently. They make me happy, they make me smile, Oooh they make everything worth while!


 
A truely good photographer will utilize all assets made available to them.  They should not overlook a particular scene due to a particular portion of the scenery that may be initially perceived as lacking.  With propper work and manipulation, that portion of the scenery can produce extremely apprecitive and gratifiying effects.  A photographer that limits themselves to just a paticular type of scene could be missing out on a great opportunity for potentially supurb scenery later on.  One should not limit their explorations to just a quick glance.  One should always delve into the treasure chest made available to them.

I myself appreciate the natural scenery.  No matter the size of the hills, I know with propper manipulation of the scenery.  That the joy of the experience will be returned back to me.  And the fact any scenery to work with is better than no scenery at all.  

I dislike the post processed scenery.  It may initiallly be attractive, but once you crop down into it.  You start revealing the artificial elements and artifacts created by the post processing.  A goal of photographers should be to work natural scenery.  Post processing artifically inflates expectations, but when you get right down to it.  It just becomes dissapointing, becasue you know its been post processed.



Big Bully said:


> Mmmm cheesecake brownies are so yummy, and they are also fun to use as props. And fudge brownies.. *sigh* don't get me started


 
One must be carefull when adding props to the scenery.  You need to be carefull and manipulate the prop and scene to achieve the desired results.  You don't want to overdo it, and have to remember that clean up may be necessary.  :greenpbl:


----------



## JerryPH

Oh come now, we all know it's not the *size* of the lens that matters... its how you use it.


----------



## Battou

JerryPH said:


> Oh come now, we all know it's not the *size* of the lens that matters... its how you use it.



Only people with the small ones think that.


----------



## Big Bully

JerryPH said:


> Oh come now, we all know it's not the *size* of the lens that matters... its how you use it.


 
I say its how you use it. Because too big, is just a waste, to small is not even a taste. And I guess as long as it doesn't have freaky attachments its all good.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> It can be very rewarding working with scenery with the propper exposure.
> 
> 
> A truely good photographer will utilize all assets made available to them. They should not overlook a particular scene due to a particular portion of the scenery that may be initially perceived as lacking. With propper work and manipulation, that portion of the scenery can produce extremely apprecitive and gratifiying effects. A photographer that limits themselves to just a paticular type of scene could be missing out on a great opportunity for potentially supurb scenery later on. One should not limit their explorations to just a quick glance. One should always delve into the treasure chest made available to them.
> 
> I myself appreciate the natural scenery. No matter the size of the hills, I know with propper manipulation of the scenery. That the joy of the experience will be returned back to me. And the fact any scenery to work with is better than no scenery at all.
> 
> I dislike the post processed scenery. It may initiallly be attractive, but once you crop down into it. You start revealing the artificial elements and artifacts created by the post processing. A goal of photographers should be to work natural scenery. Post processing artifically inflates expectations, but when you get right down to it. It just becomes dissapointing, becasue you know its been post processed.
> 
> One must be carefull when adding props to the scenery. You need to be carefull and manipulate the prop and scene to achieve the desired results. You don't want to overdo it, and have to remember that clean up may be necessary. :greenpbl:


 Wow you almost made me feel good about  being small. lol


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Wow you almost made me feel good about being small. lol


 
Well, I am fooling around with inuendo.  But there is some seriousness behind it. There are certain aspects people feel they have to be up too.  But in reality, its not that important.  Besides, its not the ultimate goal.     Should not put so much thought into just one asset.  And for people that pay attention.  You can get the same results no matter!  I pay attention to details.    A little investment brings great rewards.  :mrgreen:


Of course if you would like a more thorough and unbiased review of your exposed captures I would be more than happy to check them out, er, I uh, mean review them.     You had to know that was comming :mrgreen:


----------



## JerryPH

Big Bully said:


> I say its how you use it. Because too big, is just a waste, to small is not even a taste. And I guess as long as it doesn't have freaky attachments its all good.



Ok, that does it... now I have to take off the "Prince Albert" lens filter attachment from my 70-200.


----------



## Yemme

Isn't it important to have small lens so that you will be able to get closer to your subject?  Large lens you'll be too far away.  Close and personal seems logical.


----------



## Yemme

stsinner said:


> "I think the pictures will come out better if you take that shirt and bra off."
> 
> Where am I going wrong?



Ok um.... Why is it so hard for you to start out with you are beautiful... in addition complement her on having beautiful skin, complexion, or softness.... Does that sound like a good place to start?


----------



## bace

LOL at this thread.

Without reading every single post, I will say this. Club Photography is a great way to meet ladies. I've gone home with my fair share of women because of the club shots I've taken, and the instantly recognizable website/forum name that associates me with.

I'm still somewhat single right now though. Which I will say is pretty depressing. Club girls are for the most part not relationship material (in my experience).


----------



## K_Pugh

Vertical Grips are nice!





although i don't see what has to do with the subject? :blush2:


----------



## rom4n301

Rabieshund said:


> Yeah I get laid all the time because of my photography. I'm serious


well that was extremely random.. the topic drifts over to  food discussion for whatever reason  and oughta nowhere you post this. 
btw vertical grips are nice.. that has everything except nothing to do with the subject


----------



## Big Bully

I have always wanted to do the "club scene". But by the time I was legal, I was married and had a kid. So I never got to enjoy "the scene". I have no clue as to what I would wear or do at a club.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> I have always wanted to do the "club scene". But by the time I was legal, I was married and had a kid. So I never got to enjoy "the scene". I have no clue as to what I would wear or do at a club.



Noooooo.....

  Why...... Why?  Ok I had to vent... But you have beautiful children.... Bravo to you.  Normally you wear something that's not comfortable.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Noooooo.....
> 
> Why...... Why? Ok I had to vent... But you have beautiful children.... Bravo to you. Normally you wear something that's not comfortable.


 

Because I love to dance. The one club I went to was a country "bar/club" and I learned how to line dance and all that fun stuff. But I haven't done anything like that in sooo long. Almost 10 years.


----------



## Yemme

I see a girls night out in your future... New Years eve party.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah that is if I had girl friends that liked to go out to clubs.


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Yeah that is if I had girl friends that liked to go out to clubs.


 
Cut the ole man off.  Get him to go to the club.  Give him some.  After a couple times he will put 2 + 2 together.    May not be as much fun as a ladies night out.  But still a little variety from the norm.

Why do women need to travel in packs anyway?  :er:


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> Cut the ole man off. Get him to go to the club. Give him some. After a couple times he will put 2 + 2 together.  May not be as much fun as a ladies night out. But still a little variety from the norm.
> 
> Why do women need to travel in packs anyway? :er:


 

Cutting him off would make me more grouchy than it would him. I am very demanding in that aspect.. lol
I don't know why some girls travel in packs. I know I don't. Never have. Does that make me weird?


----------



## rmh159

Big Bully said:


> Cutting him off would make me more grouchy than it would him. I am very demanding in that aspect.. lol
> I don't know why some girls travel in packs. I know I don't. Never have. Does that make me weird?



Ok... my turn to chime in.  Yes that makes you weird.  Jk.

The club scene isn't all that great but part of me wants to say that if you went to a country styled club and learned to line-dance... you got jipped on the experience.  I lived in FL for a few years and going out down there was probably the best place to go out.

I definitely don't miss the going-out every weekend but I'm glad as hell that I took advantage of it while I did.  

.... line dancing ... :er:


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Never have. Does that make me weird?


 
Actually, I would think it means your more secure with yourself.  Don't need to surround yourself with an entourage to boost you self worth.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Yeah that is if I had girl friends that liked to go out to clubs.



You know that's why I tell young girls to live.  There are some stages in life that people skip over and then they try to make up for it later in life.  You still can but you'll just be more classy about it.  It doesn't have to be a club you just need to step outside of the box and do something different.  For one night even you and hubby can do something crazy.... even karaoke. :greenpbl:


----------



## rmh159

Yemme said:


> You know that's why I tell young girls to live.  There are some stages in life that people skip over and then they try to make up for it later in life.  You still can but you'll just be more classy about it.  It doesn't have to be a club you just need to step outside of the box and do something different.  For one night even you and hubby can do something crazy.... even karaoke. :greenpbl:



Great advise until you get to the last two words.  I'm shaking my head.  

Yemme I tried to PM you a random sarcastic comment but you're over your limit.  Oh well... when you go to bed at nite and feel like there's a void in your heart... you'll know why.  Haha


----------



## Yemme

It was a joke but some people love that karaoke thing.  They just sing their heart out.


----------



## Big Bully

rmh159 said:


> Ok... my turn to chime in. Yes that makes you weird. Jk.
> 
> The club scene isn't all that great but part of me wants to say that if you went to a country styled club and learned to line-dance... you got jipped on the experience. I lived in FL for a few years and going out down there was probably the best place to go out.
> 
> I definitely don't miss the going-out every weekend but I'm glad as hell that I took advantage of it while I did.
> 
> .... line dancing ... :er:


 
Hey I was a kid (18), in Atlanta (Buckhead), and that was the only club they could get me into without me being thrown out for being under 21. Ya live you learn...



Yemme said:


> You know that's why I tell young girls to live. There are some stages in life that people skip over and then they try to make up for it later in life. You still can but you'll just be more classy about it. It doesn't have to be a club you just need to step outside of the box and do something different. For one night even you and hubby can do something crazy.... even karaoke. :greenpbl:


 Haha, you sound very wise, but I don't think I could get Kevin to karaoke even if I drugged him. hahaha.. 
Who knows maybe I will get him to take me to a Vegas club or something, if I promise there will be half naked girls, and me scantilly(sp?) clad.


----------



## monkeykoder

Most men would jump at the half-naked idea.


----------



## rom4n301

hey u wanna know wats even better then karaoke?? CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and pie =] maybe some brownies.... oh and you cant forgot large telephoto lenses that zoom out.


----------



## rom4n301

i am jealous of anybody who has the sigma 200-500 2.8, the thing is a beast

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K77UvaiHii0[/ame]


----------



## monkeykoder

Ewwwww there is not intimacy with that lens whatsoever you have to connect with your subject in some way.


----------



## Joves

rom4n301 said:


> i am jealous of anybody who has the sigma 200-500 2.8, the thing is a beast
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K77UvaiHii0


 The Sigzilla is a beast with a beast of a price too. It is only 22K now after the $2500 rebate. If I had children I would sell them to get that lens.


----------



## rom4n301

lmao.. i want it sooo bad


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm comfortable with the lenses I have.


----------



## rom4n301

i donno i mean.. wouldnt you be tempted to by a lens that takes up sooo much energy it needs its own battery and is so big that it needs an lcd screen so you dont have to look on top, and even has a lil filter tray because the front element is to big... tempting.. i do anything for that


----------



## monkeykoder

Tempting?  I'd rather have the 85mm f1.8 any day.


----------



## rom4n301

ppssshhh iunno... i mean and it comes with a teleconverter so u get 400-1000


----------



## monkeykoder

Wouldn't that make it difficult to work with your models?  I mean seriously they'd be scared of it.


----------



## rom4n301

LMAO.. WHO CARES ABOUT THE MODEL... u can shoot like an ant from like 100 feet away


----------



## Joves

It needs VR though so you could shoot hand held. For 24K you figured they would have it. What a rip!


----------



## Yemme

rom4n301 said:


> LMAO.. WHO CARES ABOUT THE MODEL... u can shoot like an ant from like 100 feet away




That's what I was saying about the lens.... Why wouldn't you want to be closer to your subject.  That makes sense to me.


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> That's what I was saying about the lens.... Why wouldn't you want to be closer to your subject. That makes sense to me.


 

That is the whole reason to have a full assortment of lenses!  Make sure you have all the angles, distances, and CURVES covered.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> The Sigzilla is a beast with a beast of a price too. It is only 22K now after the $2500 rebate. If I had children I would sell them to get that lens.


 
What on earth would you use that lense for! It is a monster! Take the thing hunting and tell your buddies when there is a deer 1 mile a way. :lmao:



rom4n301 said:


> LMAO.. WHO CARES ABOUT THE MODEL... u can shoot like an ant from like 100 feet away


Well I guess that semi-answers the question.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> That is the whole reason to have a full assortment of lenses! Make sure you have all the angles, distances, and CURVES covered. :mrgreen:


 lol
I was going to say, I would rather have the photographer in the same room or even in the same zipcode. That way I don't feel like I am being stalked in a photoshoot. Unless that is the element you are going for I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder

You'd probably have to be 100ft away to get focus


----------



## rom4n301

Big Bully said:


> What on earth would you use that lense for! It is a monster! Take the thing hunting and tell your buddies when there is a deer 1 mile a way. :lmao:


  that is a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!! or maybe you can take a picture of CAKE or BROWNIES from a mile away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Dude what is it with you and Cake and brownies.. Are you high?!


----------



## monkeykoder

I think he has some really green cake and brownies and hasn't stopped eating them for months.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, Hash brownies mon...!


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Alpha

This thread is disgusting. An oft-asked question gets a few almost topical responses, turns into a ****-show, and then goes on to 300-some posts about random nonsense without ever being closed or moved to off-topic.

Welcome to TPF.


----------



## Battou

Alpha said:


> This thread is disgusting. An oft-asked question gets a few almost topical responses, turns into a ****-show, and then goes on to 300-some posts about random nonsense without ever being closed or moved to off-topic.
> 
> Welcome to TPF.





Welcome back....Ain't seen you post in a wile.


----------



## monkeykoder

Alpha said:


> This thread is disgusting. An oft-asked question gets a few almost topical responses, turns into a ****-show, and then goes on to 300-some posts about random nonsense without ever being closed or moved to off-topic.
> 
> Welcome to TPF.



Hrmm seems I'm always involved in these threads too...  I usually join in after the main topic has been discussed to death.  For some reason I am amused by random @$$ery...


----------



## benhasajeep

On soap-box.

I love off topic posts that complain about threads going off topic. :mrgreen: In the complaining they are litterally doing what they are complaining about. :thumbup: Quite a few threads end up having off topic posts (or comments not pertaining directly to the OP's original question). It happens! This one has probably gone over some limit. But what does it hurt?? It doesn't use any more bandwidth than if it was moved to another location. And occassionally photography and equipment is still discussed, along with the OP original question.

Sorry if this is argumentative. I do realize everyone is allowed their own opinion!

Off soap-box. (why do they say that anyway?)


----------



## Yemme

Alpha said:


> This thread is disgusting. An oft-asked question gets a few almost topical responses, turns into a ****-show, and then goes on to 300-some posts about random nonsense without ever being closed or moved to off-topic.
> 
> Welcome to TPF.




Well well well look who the thread pulled back in.....:hug::
So do you have any photography input to put us back on track?
Hows the nude photography going for you?


----------



## rom4n301

Big Bully said:


> Dude what is it with you and Cake and brownies.. Are you high?!


yes i am high.. high on life that is :greenpbl:. living gives me this oh so euphoric feeling =], btw cake and brownies are the ill dont hate


----------



## Big Bully

oooook


----------



## rom4n301

=]


----------



## Yemme

rom4n301 said:


> yes i am high.. high on life that is :greenpbl:. living gives me this oh so euphoric feeling =], btw cake and brownies are the ill dont hate



Have you tried using brownies as an afrodisiac to get women to take their clothes off?


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Have you tried using brownies as an afrodisiac to get women to take their clothes off?


 
 :idea:  Would spilling fresh brownie mix on their clothes be a good example of this?   :mrgreen: 

My thinking in this, is they will want to immediately clean off the brownie goo so it will not stain.  So naturally they would want to take their clothes off.  :thumbsup:   

Not really an afrodisiac, but it gets the clothes off.  Now how to affect the mood, not sure what to do, as if its a good outfit, they will probably be mad.  :madmad::lmao:


----------



## table1349

Sex in photography = Sells products.

Sex with photographer = some sort of pay off. 

Sex with photography = Pornography.


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> What on earth would you use that lense for! It is a monster! Take the thing hunting and tell your buddies when there is a deer 1 mile a way. :lmao:


Me I shoot wildlife alot. That or I could shoot some MILFs who like to stand naked in front of their windows from a good distance.


----------



## monkeykoder

Joves said:


> Me I shoot wildlife alot. That or I could shoot some MILFs who like to stand naked in front of their windows from a good distance.



Well now we know where your mind is :mrgreen:  Don't worry mine is in the next gutter over.


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Me I shoot wildlife alot. That or I could shoot some MILFs who like to stand naked in front of their windows from a good distance.


 
So thats who was taking my picture.. :lmao:

SOOOOO kidding!!!


Gryph I love the avatar!!! GOOO WALTER!!! :lmao:


----------



## Mike_E

Brownie mix and powdered sugar...   Kind of a Sepia/ B&W thing.  Throw in a spatula and now you're talking OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> So thats who was taking my picture.. :lmao:
> 
> :lmao:


 
Oooops, that was me. Thought I told you I was going to be across the street that night. 

I had one of those camoflaged lens covers on, how did you see me?:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Mike_E said:


> Brownie mix and powdered sugar... Kind of a Sepia/ B&W thing. Throw in a spatula and now you're talking OLD SCHOOL!


Oh man!! Now I want to see that shot... Hmmmm.... I wonder if someone would be game for food-play photography... 



benhasajeep said:


> Oooops, that was me. Thought I told you I was going to be across the street that night.
> 
> I had one of those camoflaged lens covers on, how did you see me?:mrgreen:


 
Your camo didn't match the building behind you. :lmao:


----------



## rom4n301

Yemme said:


> Have you tried using brownies as an afrodisiac to get women to take their clothes off?



hhhmmmmmm, good idea... how did this thread get soooo many responses, most of which are completely of topic


----------



## jlykins

this thread is awesome


----------



## Lisanico

A few years ago a photographer ask me in a club if he could take some pictures professional pictures of me. I was a bit naive and i was not sure if he meant that seriously but i tried it. A friend came with me and he was really professional.
Later on i found out that he wanted to put it on his webpage and I even allowed it - because the pictures where very beautiful. He got many girls with that trick infront hof his lens and in his bed  but not meee


----------



## Yemme

Oh Lisanico... That's what I'm talking about.  Men who use there lens to get laid.  Some aren't even real photographers.  Just show boating.  So.... can we see your images since they are on the web.  Also he didn't get you into his bed, how about his couch?


----------



## Yemme

rom4n301 said:


> hhhmmmmmm, good idea... how did this thread get soooo many responses, most of which are completely of topic



We do go off topic at times but the conversation is still about sex in photography.  Many have yet to come forth and claim their "I got laid because I'm a photographer"  award.  Hopefully there will be more.


----------



## Yemme

jlykins said:


> this thread is awesome



It is really informative... I didn't know there was an era filled with willing women.


Oh congrats on the new job.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joves

We could rename it to sex while doing photography. I would need all VR lenses then.


----------



## Yemme

LeroyLion said:


> lol  Ya think so?




I know so... I have enough family and friends in the military.  There are a lot of women looking for husbands.... or a pay day.


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> We could rename it to sex while doing photography. I would need all VR lenses then.



It's a broad topic.    But in all some images just make me wonder...


----------



## anubis404

Just remember to use protection. A good filter or lens cap will work, or maybe even a lens hood if you're not Jewish :lmao::lmao:.


----------



## rom4n301

LMAO^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahahahahahha................
sooo how about them chocolate chip cookies sooooo good, especially while taking pichas =]


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh yeah yemme I might be finding out soon the real answer to a question you once asked me in this thread.


----------



## Yemme

Refresh my memory.. hopefully it has something to do with photography.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a fun photoshoot coming up...


----------



## Big Bully

When is the photo shoot?


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> When is the photo shoot?


 
I will pencil you in for Jan 2nd.  Let you recover some from the new year.  I will turn the heat up in the studio so you will not be too cold. :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> When is the photo shoot?



Not exactly scheduled for sure yet.


----------



## Big Bully

Well schedule it already!


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> I will pencil you in for Jan 2nd.  Let you recover some from the new year.  I will turn the heat up in the studio so you will not be too cold. :mrgreen:



HUH!!! You want to do a photo shoot with me :raisedbrow::shock:


----------



## rom4n301

sooo.. uhhh i c that there is a new layout for the photoforum, i was just wondering if anyone else though it had something to do with sex in photography, cause i sure as hell do =]


----------



## Big Bully

What is the new layout?! I didn't notice.


----------



## anubis404

Yea, I hate the new layout but whatever. Can't fight city hall.


----------



## Big Bully

What did they do differently?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know I just switched back to the default as soon as I saw it.


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> HUH!!! You want to do a photo shoot with me :raisedbrow::shock:


 

Sure, here are some highlights of the plan.

You   , my Dodge truck  (sorry not diesel though), and an oil change :mrgreen:

Where the scene goes from there will just let it flow.


----------



## Yemme

Ohhhh.....That's how photographers get girls to strip their clothes off benhasajeep?...Machinery and lubricant?  No wonder people always ask what type of oil do you use in your photo shoot.


----------



## rom4n301

wait wait woah woah woah........ how do u switch the layout back to normal???, this new ish is bothering me quite a bit


----------



## monkeykoder

UserCP options if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AlexColeman

I think all the chicks might just know that the guy with the larger lens might just have the larger wad(of cash), might be why.


----------



## Yemme

AlexColeman said:


> I think all the chicks might just know that the guy with the larger lens might just have the larger wad(of cash), might be why.



Mmmmm.... Interesting... So should we say that those who might rent equipment (That's something I learned here at TPF... who know!)of a certain standard can have/get ...... pleasure/fulfillment as those who actually invest in lenses.  Oh the treachery!


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Mmmmm.... Interesting... So should we say that those who might rent equipment (That's something I learned here at TPF... who know!)of a certain standard can have/get ...... pleasure/fulfillment as those who actually invest in lenses. Oh the treachery!


 
I used to rent a 300 f/2.8 before I could afford to buy my own.  That makes me a treacherous person 

Of course it did lead to one encounter at a game.  From a nice photographer from the others schools paper.  But unfortunately she was more interested in the lens than the person using it.  :er:


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> I used to rent a 300 f/2.8 before I could afford to buy my own.  That makes me a treacherous person
> 
> Of course it did lead to one encounter at a game.  From a nice photographer from the others schools paper.  But unfortunately she was more interested in the lens than the person using it.  :er:




Ok lets say the Lens=Lamborghini ...... Lets say you lease or test drive one for a day.  If women are as gullible due to equipment you have deceived someone.  I'm not sure if you have deceived the industry and what being a photographer means.  But it's ok in life no one can be perfect...:hug::

I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to make something happen.  Maybe if you had a bigger lens... who knows.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sheesh who cares how long the lens is it's how wide it can go.  I'd much rather have a nice 50mm f1.4 than a 300mm f2.8.


----------



## Yemme

Are we still talking about photography?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm using photography as a metaphor for all trades.


----------



## Yemme

Go to bed.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry since there is no cuddly female there I'm not particularly interested right now.  Of course if I stuck with this idea I'd die of sleep deprivation...


----------



## Yemme

That's how you want it to be MK... You like your toes being cold.


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe you can answer this question "carpe diem" or "waiting is"


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Ok lets say the Lens=Lamborghini ...... Lets say you lease or test drive one for a day. If women are as gullible due to equipment you have deceived someone. I'm not sure if you have deceived the industry and what being a photographer means. But it's ok in life no one can be perfect...:hug::
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to make something happen. Maybe if you had a bigger lens... who knows.


 

But is it deception that the lens was rented to actually use?  Actually taking pictures of the game.  Not like I was standing there not using it, just looking for attention.  Which would be hard to do, as all the pro's right next to me had nearly the same lens mounted in either Nikon or Canon flavor.  So, that would mean the entire photo pool would be deceiving her.  Also alot of paper photographers use pool equipment and don't actually own it personally.  Going by that, I would be less deceiving as I at least owned the main camera, my second camera and the 80-200 lens on my second body.  :greenpbl:

Besides I was there to actually take pictures of the game.  No intentions to try and pick someone up.  Was actually kinda supprised she was quite sociable.  Most of my conversations with the other photographers were them trying to move me from my spot, or complaining about another photographer taking their spot.  One time I had a guy walk up to me and told me to move I was in his normal spot.  My reply was, I don't see your name here.  He said well I am from such and such.  I go I am from the University welcome to my field.  :mrgreen:  He chose to go somewhere else.


----------



## benhasajeep

monkeykoder said:


> Sheesh who cares how long the lens is it's how wide it can go. I'd much rather have a nice 50mm f1.4 than a 300mm f2.8.


 
Going by that, I would have to go with that 13mm lens that was posed about on ebay  

Or that 50mm f/1.2 that I have been looking at for a while now. I have a 50mm 1.8 in the mf flavor, and 300 2.8. So, you could say I am multi-talented is this respect.


----------



## LynziMarie

this. thread. is. amazing.
:hail:



hahahahahahahahahahaaha
I've been laughing since the first post.
good times... good times...


----------



## benhasajeep

LynziMarie said:


> this. thread. is. amazing.
> :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahaaha
> I've been laughing since the first post.
> good times... good times...


 

So you going to share?




.





.




.




.




some of the popcorn :mrgreen:


----------



## jlykins

Jerry Jerry Jerry!!! lol


----------



## JerryPH

LMAO!


:addpics:


----------



## monkeykoder

Are we talking about pics of photographer sex or what?


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> = my second body.  :greenpbl:
> 
> =



You have two bodies!!! Wow that has got to be entertaining!! Oh wait... Damn you were talking about cameras. :lmao:



JerryPH said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> :addpics:



I have gotten in trouble for posting _*those*_ pictures..


----------



## monkeykoder

YOU HAVE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> YOU HAVE?!?!?!?!




Umm Ya!! Don't you remember the deleted conversation and pictures!!!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe I was just having fun with you...


----------



## Big Bully

Haha, I was going to say, how could you forget. haha


----------



## monkeykoder

I can forget a great many things.


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> I have gotten in trouble for posting _*those*_ pictures..



Private message them and I promise not to tell the mods :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin said:


> Private message them and I promise not to tell the mods :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 

Oh wow.. How bad do you want to see them?


----------



## monkeykoder

Vautrin said:


> Private message them and I promise not to tell the mods :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


That is just horrible it isn't like you can't get similar pictures elsewhere on the internet.  I mean it doesn't mean that much if you convince some chick on the internet to show you fake pictures of herself.  Seriously there is plenty of porn our there if you really want to get your rocks off it isn't any different (and might be the exact same pictures...)

P.S.  Sorry if your original post was a joke.


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin, the pictures that are on the forum are as "dirty/sexy" as I have posted. Yes there is a thread but you would have to find it yourself.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously one for every occasion.


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Oh wow.. How bad do you want to see them?



lol...did you seriously post such pics?   </sarcasm>


----------



## Big Bully

Yep, there are sexy pictures of me on this forum.


----------



## Vautrin

monkeykoder said:


> That is just horrible it isn't like you can't get similar pictures elsewhere on the internet.  I mean it doesn't mean that much if you convince some chick on the internet to show you fake pictures of herself.  Seriously there is plenty of porn our there if you really want to get your rocks off it isn't any different (and might be the exact same pictures...)
> 
> P.S.  Sorry if your original post was a joke.



dude lighten up.  you do realize you're reading a post so serious it's called "sex in photography"?  And from what I can see you're the #1 poster in this thread? Perhaps maybe I'm not the only one who should go look for some porn?  </sarcasm>  

Laugh a little, it's good for you...  That comic is funny btw...


----------



## monkeykoder

And I've seen them (even the ones that were deleted ).  I didn't even have to ask...


----------



## monkeykoder

Vautrin said:


> dude lighten up.  you do realize you're reading a post so serious it's called "sex in photography"?  And from what I can see you're the #1 poster in this thread? Perhaps maybe I'm not the only one who should go look for some porn?  </sarcasm>
> 
> Laugh a little, it's good for you...  That comic is funny btw...



Note the pre-apology in original post but I felt it necessary so that trolls who are serious might get some idea that they're being dumb (not that they'll stop)...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> And I've seen them (even the ones that were deleted ). I didn't even have to ask...


 

Quit bragging..  You only saw them because you were part of that discussion.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not bragging I'm just saying...


----------



## Vautrin

Was this the thread? << go search for it yourself >>


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, ok just checking.


----------



## Vautrin

monkeykoder said:


> Note the pre-apology in original post but I felt it necessary so that trolls who are serious might get some idea that they're being dumb (not that they'll stop)...



Feeding the trolls provokes more outrage than it stops...  Just ignore them...  Live, let live, and chill my man...


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Quit bragging..  You only saw them because you were part of that discussion.



:naughty::naughty:

I'm jealous...  :greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

Ok ok you two.. Knock it off..


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin said:


> :naughty::naughty:
> 
> I'm jealous... :greenpbl::greenpbl:


 

Like I said.. Some of them are on the forum.. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin said:


> Was this the thread? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/140866-my-girlfriend-nsfw.html


 

You weren't supposed to post the thread.. 

But yeah that had the sexy pictures in it.


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Ok ok you two.. Knock it off..



Awwwww... but it's 2am here and I have insomnia.  Are you condemning me back to boredom?


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> You weren't supposed to post the thread..
> 
> But yeah that had the sexy pictures in it.



Sorry, I'll edit my post immediately!  Where are the others that were deleted? Might I complement you on your, erm, assets? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin said:


> Awwwww... but it's 2am here and I have insomnia. Are you condemning me back to boredom?


 
You don't have to be bored, just quit arguing.



Vautrin said:


> Sorry, I'll edit my post immediately! Where are the others that were deleted? Might I complement you on your, erm, assets? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
You don't have to edit it. You just took the work out for the other posters in this thread who wanted to see the photos.. hahahaha

Umm.. Thanks:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

Nice edit.. hahahaha.


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> You don't have to be bored, just quit arguing.



I'm not arguing.  Why are you saying I'm arguing?  Want to fight?  (j/k)



Big Bully said:


> You don't have to edit it. You just took the work out for the other posters in this thread who wanted to see the photos.. hahahaha
> 
> Umm.. Thanks:blushing:



And you're right they should have to spend 30 seconds searching for dirty pictures just like I did!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, they aren't dirty.. they are just sexy. 

Yeah sure I will fight with you.. Beware.. I am pretty tough.


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Yeah sure I will fight with you.. Beware.. I am pretty tough.



And I'm a pushover.  You win.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> You weren't supposed to post the thread..
> 
> But yeah that had the sexy pictures in it.


 


  Hahahaha he edits the link but becasue you quoted him before the edit, its still there. :lmao:

And now that I have seen them.  MORE please.  

I mean could you post a couple more pictures with the exif information.  And explain the lighting setup.  Maybe a couple more angles, er I mean.... ah hell enough of the bs, just  post more!   :greendev::mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha.. Wow.. Err.. I got hell from that thread due to my "lighting". I have lots more, but.. Err.. Umm.. I will think about it.


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha.. Wow.. Err.. I got hell from that thread due to my "lighting". I have lots more, but.. Err.. Umm.. I will think about it.


 

Hmmm I have 4 monolights, 8 flashes, half dozen different umbrelas', several soft boxes, and about 8 halogen work lights if needed  .  Lighting will be NO problem.  

You may come out with a tan though.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> Hmmm I have 4 monolights, 8 flashes, half dozen different umbrelas', several soft boxes, and about 8 halogen work lights if needed  .  Lighting will be NO problem.
> 
> You may come out with a tan though.




Hey tans are no problem hahaha.. I do need a tan! I had fun. We probably took over 400 shots that day, plus we took another photo shoot a week later once we got better lights. Fun stuff. I love being a model almost as much as I like taking pictures. :mrgreen:
But I think you may be a bit far away.


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> But I think you may be a bit far away.


 

Especially right now, as I am not even in the country, or anywhere near it. :mrgreen:

Good you enjoy it.  Something to break up the routine.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> Especially right now, as I am not even in the country, or anywhere near it. :mrgreen:
> 
> Good you enjoy it.  Something to break up the routine.




Haha Aren't you in Iraq? I can totally see that... Me in a bikini in the middle of the sand.. Yeah that would piss off the Iraqies.. lol
Careful showing those pictures around.. I do know some soldiers and they would be shocked.. because no one I know actually knows that I model. lol


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> Haha Aren't you in Iraq? I can totally see that... Me in a bikini in the middle of the sand.. Yeah that would piss off the Iraqies.. lol
> Careful showing those pictures around.. I do know some soldiers and they would be shocked.. because no one I know actually knows that I model. lol


 
Close, in Israel for work.  Work for an airline.  Company does take alot of the soldiers to and from though.  They hate us one way, and love us the other.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Oh I see.. So are you the pilot or the steward?


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> LOL Oh I see.. So are you the pilot or the steward?


 

Hahaha, neither. Maintenance Inspector. I am the one who makes sure all the nuts and bolts go back in the right place. 

Used to fly as a ride on mechanic.  Been all around the world.  Some places I don't care to go back too as well.  Bosnia while they were still shooting is one!


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> Hey tans are no problem hahaha.. I do need a tan! I had fun. We probably took over 400 shots that day, plus we took another photo shoot a week later once we got better lights. Fun stuff. I love being a model almost as much as I like taking pictures. :mrgreen:
> But I think you may be a bit far away.



If you're ever looking for a vacation come to Holland and I can beg borrow and steal my way into some studio space and equiptment.. (j/k)


----------



## benhasajeep

Vautrin said:


> If you're ever looking for a vacation come to Holland and I can beg borrow and steal my way into some studio space and equiptment.. (j/k)


 

Hey, laying in a bed of tulips, now were talking. :mrgreen:

I am seeing carefully placed tulips, and clogs. :mrgreen: Thats it :mrgreen:


----------



## Vautrin

benhasajeep said:


> Hey, laying in a bed of tulips, now were talking. :mrgreen:
> 
> I am seeing specifically placed tulips, and clogs. :mrgreen:



LOL....  Maybe a collaboration is in order?   I'll provide the wooden shoes and tulips and space, you bring the lighting?


----------



## benhasajeep

Vautrin said:


> LOL.... Maybe a collaboration is in order? I'll provide the wooden shoes and tulips and space, you bring the lighting?


 

Sounds good to me.  You can even be the main photographer (your home country anyway).  :mrgreen:

I will be the spritzer boy and tulip placer.


----------



## Big Bully

Vautrin said:


> If you're ever looking for a vacation come to Holland and I can beg borrow and steal my way into some studio space and equiptment.. (j/k)


Hmm That means I would have to come up with the money to get my butt to Holland. Which I would love to go to. The $$ is the issue. hahaha


benhasajeep said:


> Hahaha, neither. Maintenance Inspector. I am the one who makes sure all the nuts and bolts go back in the right place.
> 
> Used to fly as a ride on mechanic.  Been all around the world.  Some places I don't care to go back too as well.  Bosnia while they were still shooting is one!


I thought about being a flight attendant once upon a time.. But never did.



benhasajeep said:


> Sounds good to me.  You can even be the main photographer (your home country anyway).  :mrgreen:
> 
> I will be the spritzer boy and tulip placer.



You two are nuts. hahaha


----------



## Vautrin

Big Bully said:


> You two are nuts. hahaha



Boredom has been called insanity before...


----------



## inTempus

Wait a minute,  you're saying being a photographer can help you pic up chicks?  DAMN IT!  I knew I should have gotten into this long ago.  

No one tell my wife.


----------



## inTempus

Big Bully said:


> I thought about being a flight attendant once upon a time.. But never did.


Be glad you didn't do it.  Horrible pay, even worse hours and 99.9% of them are freaking nuts.  Ask me how I know...


----------



## rom4n301

food plays a major role in sex in photography...


----------



## benhasajeep

tharmsen said:


> Be glad you didn't do it. Horrible pay, even worse hours and 99.9% of them are freaking nuts. Ask me how I know...


 

Beat me too it.  Horrable pay.  They do get to travel abroad.  But its constantaly to the same places.  At the big airlines you have to have seniority, which means newbies get stuck on the short hops, where you work 15 hours but only actually have flown 7.  I have told several friends, look for something else.  My company is always having job fairs for flight attendants.  People do it for a while and then quit once they have seen the same places over and over.


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> But is it deception that the lens was rented to actually use?  Actually taking pictures of the game.  Not like I was standing there not using it, just looking for attention.  Which would be hard to do, as all the pro's right next to me had nearly the same lens mounted in either Nikon or Canon flavor.  So, that would mean the entire photo pool would be deceiving her.  Also alot of paper photographers use pool equipment and don't actually own it personally.  Going by that, I would be less deceiving as I at least owned the main camera, my second camera and the 80-200 lens on my second body.  :greenpbl:
> 
> Besides I was there to actually take pictures of the game.  No intentions to try and pick someone up.  Was actually kinda supprised she was quite sociable.  Most of my conversations with the other photographers were them trying to move me from my spot, or complaining about another photographer taking their spot.  One time I had a guy walk up to me and told me to move I was in his normal spot.  My reply was, I don't see your name here.  He said well I am from such and such.  I go I am from the University welcome to my field.  :mrgreen:  He chose to go somewhere else.



I think it is deception if you allow someone to think you are who they perceive.  If you are walking around with a lens that cost more than your rent and you can't even make rent say it's a rental if you see it's arousing a woman(unless your trying to get laid).  Now many might not like to talk about it but it's true.  I personally have drooled over a lens that was beautiful and I know nothing of photography or the lens I was looking at.  It just looked so purty...

I guess In all when you let a woman/man place you in a pool in photography that you don't belong in you should own up to what you are if you don't belong in that pool.  That also goes for people who photoshop consistently to make their images look there best when you know your images are not up to par.   Not that there's anything wrong with that.......:greenpbl:

Am I in trouble ???????


----------



## Yemme

tharmsen said:


> Wait a minute,  you're saying being a photographer can help you pic up chicks?  DAMN IT!  I knew I should have gotten into this long ago.
> 
> No one tell my wife.



Ooooooo... I'm tellin'..... Yeah you can get laid... Even if someone is ugly.....your images have to be breath taking though.   Make a woman wet with your images and your in.... literally!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Ooooooo... I'm tellin'..... Yeah you can get laid... Even if someone is ugly.....your images have to be breath taking though.   Make a woman wet with your images and your in.... literally!



Thank god I don't need pictures to do that (I have hands once the lights are out she can't tell how I look anyways...)


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> I think it is deception if you allow someone to think you are who they perceive. If you are walking around with a lens that cost more than your rent and you can't even make rent say it's a rental if you see it's arousing a woman(unless your trying to get laid). Now many might not like to talk about it but it's true. I personally have drooled over a lens that was beautiful and I know nothing of photography or the lens I was looking at. It just looked so purty...
> 
> I guess In all when you let a woman/man place you in a pool in photography that you don't belong in you should own up to what you are if you don't belong in that pool. That also goes for people who photoshop consistently to make their images look there best when you know your images are not up to par. Not that there's anything wrong with that.......:greenpbl:
> 
> Am I in trouble ???????


 
But what if I used that rental, to earn enough reputation to prove my services were on par with people that belonged in the group. And I was good enough to earn on my own, a better lens than I was previously renting for my own? In other words I had proven my ability with the rental, and earned enough to buy an even better one. By renting I was proving that I was capable of propperly using a big lens. 

And in reality I could have at each rental purchased the lens (hold on cc for full value). I just chose to work for something better. :mrgreen: As I knew my own big lens needed to be of the highest quality. 

You can't just expect someone to be great with a large lens first time out.  Need to learn the techniques and propper handling.  With a large lens you have to be carefull with your movements. And especially a new person with a large lens needs to be carefull to know when its time to pull out of a situation before damage is done. Sometimes its better to rent before owning so you can gain experience. As a photographer grows and gains experience, they can then have the ability to properly use their own large lens. :greenpbl: Sometimes when a photographer is growing in their field, they may want to experience using a larger lens before they have actually reached their maturity level. In these cases they have shown some ability, but not yet mastered the big lens. How can occasional practice with a big lens hurt in his wanting to expand his learning experiences. :mrgreen: Then once he does have his own big lens. Everyone will be that much happier as he now has the experience and capability to use it carefully, propperly, effeciently, and to the enjoyment of all that samples his wares which he has perfected through carefull practice.


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> But what if I used that rental, to earn enough reputation to prove my services were on par with people that belonged in the group. And I was good enough to earn on my own, a better lens than I was previously renting for my own? In other words I had proven my ability with the rental, and earned enough to buy an even better one. By renting I was proving that I was capable of propperly using a big lens.
> 
> And in reality I could have at each rental purchased the lens (hold on cc for full value). I just chose to work for something better. :mrgreen: As I knew my own big lens needed to be of the highest quality.
> 
> You can't just expect someone to be great with a large lens first time out.  Need to learn the techniques and propper handling.  With a large lens you have to be carefull with your movements. And especially a new person with a large lens needs to be carefull to know when its time to pull out of a situation before damage is done. Sometimes its better to rent before owning so you can gain experience. As a photographer grows and gains experience, they can then have the ability to properly use their own large lens. :greenpbl: Sometimes when a photographer is growing in their field, they may want to experience using a larger lens before they have actually reached their maturity level. In these cases they have shown some ability, but not yet mastered the big lens. How can occasional practice with a big lens hurt in his wanting to expand his learning experiences. :mrgreen: Then once he does have his own big lens. Everyone will be that much happier as he now has the experience and capability to use it carefully, propperly, effeciently, and to the enjoyment of all that samples his wares which he has perfected through carefull practice.




We need to get you a poetry corner.....:greenpbl:

If practice is needed that I do understand.  But I am under the impression that once you know how to use a tool you can use it well regardless of it's size.........  I'm just saying. So for those who can use the tool and take images of fine quality bravo to you.  But you should know that images are an end result.  First impression is everything, hence camera.  People can only see your images due to the circumstance.  So at first glance the lens/camera informs us of your "possible" potential.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Thank god I don't need pictures to do that (I have hands once the lights are out she can't tell how I look anyways...)



:hug::I just felt like giving you a hug.


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> We need to get you a poetry corner.....:greenpbl:
> 
> If practice is needed that I do understand. But I am under the impression that once you know how to use a tool you can use it well regardless of it's size......... I'm just saying. So for those who can use the tool and take images of fine quality bravo to you. But you should know that images are an end result. First impression is everything, hence camera. People can only see your images due to the circumstance. So at first glance the lens/camera informs us of your "possible" potential.


 
Ah, but you have to be careful with determining possible potential with a first glance. There are many big lenses out there that are nothing but toys. They have the appearance of a great big lens, but in reality are really a very inferior lens. They are just large tubes that do not give that high quality performance of a true real big lens. Some may even have some high tech additions like vibration control. But the quality is so low its a real shame. The vibration control might seem to be a good additon, but when added to the lifeless lens, it just doesn't seem it can match the quality of a real lens. They have no user friendly controls, and requires the user to manually handle the focusing and zooming. They may seem good at first glance but in reality a real quality lens of smaller size may give more joy. So caution must be used when evaluating large lenses with first glances at it.


Also some photographers add padding to their to their bags to simulate large holdings. But when you get down to inspecting the bags. They are nothing but fill. Some will even go as far and using internal filler that cannot be seen to increase the bag size. But upon close inspection that will also come to light as well. So the false impressions go both ways. It's not just lenses that are sometimes inflated to seem bigger than they are.

You just have to be careful when making your judgments on a photographers first impression. There are those who have poor large lenses, and those thave have large inflated bags trying to fool others on the first impression. It's better to hold off on making a determination until you get a true feel of the photographer with some close work together.

:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> Ah, but you have to be careful with determining possible potential with a first glance. There are many big lenses out there that are nothing but toys. They have the appearance of a great big lens, but in reality are really a very inferior lens. They are just large tubes that do not give that high quality performance of a true real big lens. Some may even have some high tech additions like vibration control. But the quality is so low its a real shame. The vibration control might seem to be a good additon, but when added to the lifeless lens, it just doesn't seem it can match the quality of a real lens. They have no user friendly controls, and requires the user to manually handle the focusing and zooming. They may seem good at first glance but in reality a real quality lens of smaller size may give more joy. So caution must be used when evaluating large lenses with first glances at it.
> 
> 
> Also some photographers add padding to their to their bags to simulate large holdings. But when you get down to inspecting the bags. They are nothing but fill. Some will even go as far and using internal filler that cannot be seen to increase the bag size. But upon close inspection that will also come to light as well. So the false impressions go both ways. It's not just lenses that are sometimes inflated to seem bigger than they are.
> 
> You just have to be careful when making your judgments on a photographers first impression. There are those who have poor large lenses, and those thave have large inflated bags trying to fool others on the first impression. It's better to hold off on making a determination until you get a true feel of the photographer with some close work together.
> 
> :greenpbl:






  Oh my... oh my... What is this world coming to...padding...fillers....

  This is madness.... I never thought of additional padding being used to disguise the truth.  Oh I'm so sad.... I need few drinks 

.  All the fallacies I don't think I can take it.  

At least is the outcome of a photograph a definite indication that someone is worthy?  They are who they claim to be?  *crosses fingers*


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Oh my... oh my... What is this world coming to...padding...fillers....
> 
> This is madness.... I never thought of additional padding being used to disguise the truth. Oh I'm so sad.... I need few drinks
> 
> . All the fallacies I don't think I can take it.
> 
> At least is the outcome of a photograph a definite indication that someone is worthy? They are who they claim to be? *crosses fingers*


 
:lmao::lmao:

The problem is with making your determination based on a photograph, is you really cannot ascertain if it was created by good techniques gained from experience, or if it was from added manipulation after the fact . Some may not have the skill to fully complete the job with their equipment. So to ensure all appreciate and achieve a full enjoyment of the work. Additional manipulation is then used to bring everything to a climax for everyones pleasure of the finished product. 

The only way to truely know is to get together with the photographer and particapate with the individual or group :smileys:. Or at least watch and observe them plying their skills. :shock:


----------



## Yemme

I am trying to take this all in.... I'm so disappointed.  I thought what ever my eyes loved and enjoyed was pure.  Now I have to question what it is I love if I don't see or am a part of the development.  Oh what a sad day... The truth sucks... Someone lie to me.


----------



## rom4n301

why has no one posted in this thread in such a long time


----------



## Yemme

We all got sleepy after eating brownies.


----------



## monkeykoder

Mmmm brownies I haven't had brownies in so long mainly because the ones my friends make always taste like the put WAY too much salt in there and taste kinda herbaly.  I don't know why.


----------



## Yemme

No wonder we fell asleep.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know those herbally tasting brownies tend to make me feel weird in a way that is not conducive to sleep which is one of many reasons I stay away from them.


----------



## Yemme

The lies... You really are a photographer.


----------



## monkeykoder

Truthfully there are few things that appeal to me less than that does.


----------



## Yemme

S-E-X in photography?????


----------



## monkeykoder

I could use some of that I guess...


----------



## Yemme

:lmao:  See you were suppose to use your photography to get laid this holiday season... but noooo... you gotta be a goody goody.


----------



## monkeykoder

What can I say I'm the guy all girls say they want but would never actually date ...


----------



## Yemme

Your day will cum and when it does it'll be fantastic.


----------



## monkeykoder

It'll be fantastic for her   It'll probably be so-so for me...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> It'll be fantastic for her   It'll probably be so-so for me...




Sooo... was it so-so????? :greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Sooo... was it so-so????? :greenpbl:



Frustrating but fun...


----------



## inTempus

stsinner said:


> Being white, I generally find that I have the smallest lenses in a group.


I hear they have pills for that now.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Frustrating but fun...




The frustration was worth the fun....


----------



## Yemme

tharmsen said:


> I hear they have pills for that now.




If your not into meds... I believe there is said group you could associate with to make you feel larger than life.


----------



## benhasajeep

tharmsen said:


> I hear they have pills for that now.


 
I think the pills are more for lenses with creeping problems than lens range.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok, so what did I miss? lol I have been gone for a bit.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I ended up going to see the ex-girlfriend and it was a lot of fun hanging out.


----------



## JerryPH

24 page thread... and it ended with monleykoder going to his ex... and only hanging out.

As an old woman once said... where's the beef????


----------



## monkeykoder

It ended????  OMG!!!


----------



## Yemme

Hi Jerry ...Happy New Year.  Jerry is right we need to get back on the topic. 

So Jerry, Benhasajeep, and MK(just play along) how many women would you say were persuaded by your lens round it off?


----------



## monkeykoder

I have talent I don't need to use my lens to do the convincing.


----------



## Yemme

Is that the way men are taking this thread.  I mean really where are the honest men who will say they got laid because of their photography skills or camera.  Anyone willing to be the first.  Step out on the ledge.  I won't think less of you.


----------



## monkeykoder

Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## Yemme

My mistake .....  Look at the amount of people who have viewed this thread.  Most of it is us posting blabbing yes... but no one else wants to come clean.  No male or even females want to say their skills or gear have helped them to get laid.  Knowing that their skills might have been horrible.  Or that there was no other way they could have succeeded in getting a woman/man to sleep with them.  I was just looking for some honesty.  Even if you have to post under another user name.  Who wants to admit they are predators and they don't have to do anything to get their prey.


----------



## rmh159

Ok I swore off posting to this thread anymore but I can't help myself.

I personally wonder what type of girl would drop her pants simply because I'm a photographer AND... I wonder if that would really be the type of girl I'd want to hop on.

Not that I haven't had my "questionables" from time to time but... I don't know that's it this black and white.

Yemme, you're a girl.  If a photographer pulled out a really impressive piece of gear how tempted would you be to drop the pants?  <shines spotlight on Yemme>


----------



## willride53x11

_I am a newby to this whole forum thing but I hope I can learn allot from those before me, I have just purchased my new D300 Nikon with a 18-200 VR lense and its awesome, so far what a nice camera, if anyone has any tips for me please share, loking to learn as much as possible!!! All the best._


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Hi Jerry ...Happy New Year. Jerry is right we need to get back on the topic.
> 
> So Jerry, Benhasajeep, and MK(just play along) how many women would you say were persuaded by your lens round it off?


 

Zero, Nada, Zip.  There were probably a couple occasions that I might have had a chance (who knows).  Couple of those times I was actually working for myself, and money was more important than impressing someone.  So, instead of making moves or small talk I was busy taking pictures.  Kinda just let the conversations die.  Wasn't rude, but just didn't play along.


----------



## Yemme

rmh159 said:


> Ok I swore off posting to this thread anymore but I can't help myself.
> 
> I personally wonder what type of girl would drop her pants simply because I'm a photographer AND... I wonder if that would really be the type of girl I'd want to hop on.
> 
> Not that I haven't had my "questionables" from time to time but... I don't know that's it this black and white.
> 
> Yemme, you're a girl.  If a photographer pulled out a really impressive piece of gear how tempted would you be to drop the pants?  <shines spotlight on Yemme>




You can attempt to leave this thread but you never will.:hug::Sucker.

I don't know the modeling and Photography world but what's that phrase TFP.  Not sure what it means exactly but it's both people helping each other out for services.  Now there are young girls who are fresh meat to some photographers and are willing to do what they need to.  Some don't have the funds to start at the top.  So they attempt to use other means for their gain.  Even some photographers talked about the 70's 80's in this thread of how "free" women were.  The type of woman that would, is aiming to succeed... The type of man that would, is just willing to receive/succeed.

I think it might be black and white.  What many are failing to realize is that in every profession you can be exploited.  Some women get aroused from knowing your a Lawyer, Doctor, CEO.... Women/Men have high expectations and aim to achieve no matter the cost.  At 4 foot doctor didn't just get an attractive model type to marry him because he's just 4 foot.  It's the package deal.

Thank you for the spot light RMH....I can honestly say that gear doesn't do anything for me.  However, I will say that the imagery of some photographers appeal to my senses.  It doesn't have to be erotic art.  If my eyes capture something that moves me I become interested in it's maker.  If I am intrigued by the artist my focus is directed towards them.... not the art.


----------



## Big Mike

> I don't know the modeling and Photography world but what's that phrase TFP. Not sure what it means exactly but it's both people helping each other out for services


*T*ime *F*or *P*rints
The model gives their time, the photographer gives prints.

I'd guess that it's rarely prints these days...in favor of digital files.  So now it's Time For CD or something like that.


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> Zero, Nada, Zip.  There were probably a couple occasions that I might have had a chance (who knows).  Couple of those times I was actually working for myself, and money was more important than impressing someone.  So, instead of making moves or small talk I was busy taking pictures.  Kinda just let the conversations die.  Wasn't rude, but just didn't play along.




So no women wanted to sleep with you because you were a photographer.  The ones that might have given you the chance were they young girls or grown women?  You were too busy making money you were not paying attention.  Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Yemme

Big Mike said:


> *T*ime *F*or *P*rints
> The model gives their time, the photographer gives prints.
> 
> I'd guess that it's rarely prints these days...in favor of digital files.  So now it's Time For CD or something like that.




Thanks Big Mike.... All I know for a fact is that photographers don't work for free.  Well the qualified ones.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't work so I can't say I work for free :!


----------



## Big Bully

rmh159 said:


> Ok I swore off posting to this thread anymore but I can't help myself.
> 
> I personally wonder what type of girl would drop her pants simply because I'm a photographer AND... I wonder if that would really be the type of girl I'd want to hop on.
> 
> Not that I haven't had my "questionables" from time to time but... I don't know that's it this black and white.
> 
> Yemme, you're a girl.  If a photographer pulled out a really impressive piece of gear how tempted would you be to drop the pants?  <shines spotlight on Yemme>



Every girl has their turn-ons. With some girls it is the equipment that a photographer uses, some it is the art that comes out of the lense. For some it is horsepower. But with any hobby you will have girls, or guys that are willing to drop their pants for the person who has the biggest and baddest toy out there.


----------



## monkeykoder

And some women just want to feel like someone cares about them.


----------



## inTempus

monkeykoder said:


> And some women just want to feel like someone cares about them.


I care about women, especially the hot ones.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't quite think it works that way...


----------



## rmh159

Big Bully said:


> Every girl has their turn-ons. With some girls it is the equipment that a photographer uses, some it is the art that comes out of the lense. For some it is horsepower. But with any hobby you will have girls, or guys that are willing to drop their pants for the person who has the biggest and baddest toy out there.



Yeah I agree.  I'm just suggesting that the type of girl that would drop the pants cuz of a photographer's equipment (photography equipment) MIGHT not be the kind of girl you'd want to do.  Plus as the photographer I'd think you'd get shot down more than you'd get the girl.

Hell if it's really that easy... I'll need to open a new credit card.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sex isn't important enough to go into debt for it.


----------



## rmh159

monkeykoder said:


> Sex isn't important enough to go into debt for it.



Haha ehhh... that's a whole other 25 page thread but I was just joking.


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I think it is somewhere around 300 right now (thanks to the darned 20 postperpage thing.


----------



## rmh159

monkeykoder said:


> Actually I think it is somewhere around 300 right now (thanks to the darned 20 postperpage thing.




Hahaha Jeeeesus.  Knowing that I've contributed makes me feel like I need a shower.


----------



## inTempus

monkeykoder said:


> Sex isn't important enough to go into debt for it.


If you've figured out a way around the debt aspect of sex, you need to write a book.

That's what cracks me up about prostitution laws.  Paying for sex is illegal?  I've paid for sex my entire life!  Do you think you're getting sex if you take a girl on a date that costs no money?  Keep in mind even the gas required to get to the beach costs money.  

The longer you know the girl/date her the more expensive the sex gets.  If you marry her, she gets most of your money... and the quality/frequency of the sex decreases.  But I digress.

But this does remind me of a funny story.

I knew a guy in college that wanted a date with this girl forever.  He tried everything and eventually got one.  He was like most college aged guys... broke and worked for barely more than minimum wage.  His older brother worked as a manager in a local Pizza Hut.  So this guy took the girl to Pizza Hut on their date, ate for free (and bragged about it), then when to the $1 theater for a second run movie.

He never heard from her again.

He didn't spend enough money.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Every girl has their turn-ons.




Absolutely....:redwine:


----------



## Yemme

tharmsen said:


> If you've figured out a way around the debt aspect of sex, you need to write a book.
> 
> That's what cracks me up about prostitution laws.  Paying for sex is illegal?  I've paid for sex my entire life!  Do you think you're getting sex if you take a girl on a date that costs no money?  Keep in mind even the gas required to get to the beach costs money.
> 
> The longer you know the girl/date her the more expensive the sex gets.  If you marry her, she gets most of your money... and the quality/frequency of the sex decreases.  But I digress.
> 
> But this does remind me of a funny story.
> 
> I knew a guy in college that wanted a date with this girl forever.  He tried everything and eventually got one.  He was like most college aged guys... broke and worked for barely more than minimum wage.  His older brother worked as a manager in a local Pizza Hut.  So this guy took the girl to Pizza Hut on their date, ate for free (and bragged about it), then when to the $1 theater for a second run movie.
> 
> He never heard from her again.
> 
> He didn't spend enough money.




  I love the honesty...


----------



## rmh159

Yemme said:


> Absolutely....:redwine:



I still don't buy it.  I'm really into photography but if an ugg-o whips out a Nikon D3X... she's still an ugg-o and that camera isn't doing jack to help her chances.


----------



## Yemme

rmh159 said:


> I still don't buy it.  I'm really into photography but if an ugg-o whips out a Nikon D3X... she's still an ugg-o and that camera isn't doing jack to help her chances.




Your looking at it from your point of view.  Every one/ profession has "groupies" If you will....  Women have been known to wear men down.  It's hard at times to turn down sex.  People are enamored by those they find interesting and would give of themselves even if rationally speaking they wouldn't give them a second look.  It's just the package.  The unattractive becomes attractive.


----------



## rmh159

Yemme said:


> Your looking at it from your point of view.  Every one/ profession has "groupies" If you will....  Women have been known to wear men down.  It's hard at times to turn down sex.  People are enamored by those they find interesting and would give of themselves even if rationally speaking they wouldn't give them a second look.  It's just the package.  The unattractive becomes attractive.



Sorry... still not buying.  You're making the point that regardless of what people look like, a photographer having a really nice camera will turn on certain girls to the point where they'd have sex with him?  I just don't think it's that easy.  Granted, with some girls I'm sure it is but in general I think there has to be more to it (a relationship, good looks, etc) than just the camera.

You're welcome to keep trying to convince me though.  I find it amusing.


----------



## rmh159

Yemme said:


> Your looking at it from your point of view.  Every one/ profession has "groupies" If you will....  Women have been known to wear men down.  It's hard at times to turn down sex.  People are enamored by those they find interesting and would give of themselves even if rationally speaking they wouldn't give them a second look.  It's just the package.  The unattractive becomes attractive.



If you're so confident... maybe you should start a Poll and ask the women of TPF if they'd sleep with a random guy simply because he had a nice camera.  Eh?  <waves a $5>  Want to make this interesting?


----------



## Yemme

rmh159 said:


> Sorry... still not buying.  You're making the point that regardless of what people look like, a photographer having a really nice camera will turn on certain girls to the point where they'd have sex with him?  I just don't think it's that easy.  Granted, with some girls I'm sure it is but in general I think there has to be more to it (a relationship, good looks, etc) than just the camera.
> 
> You're welcome to keep trying to convince me though.  I find it amusing.


 
I personally wouldn't f*ck someone for their gear/hardware.  I could see myself falling for someone who's artistry is phenomenal in my eyes.  The final product.  Some photographers are skilled and that is where the attraction comes into play.  Not just looks RMH.  Musicians who are not cute have been getting women based on the money they have, yes... but also in part to women who think they're talented and want to experience something with that person.  That is the best way that I can explain it.  It's more than looks at times to have someone capture your attention.


----------



## Yemme

rmh159 said:


> If you're so confident... maybe you should start a Poll and ask the women of TPF if they'd sleep with a random guy simply because he had a nice camera.  Eh?  <waves a $5>  Want to make this interesting?



Nah.... but I think you should start a pole on women who are intrigued by someone's photography and wonders what else lies behind the photographer due to the image. <Waves Mallomars>


----------



## inTempus

rmh159 said:


> Sorry... still not buying.  You're making the point that regardless of what people look like, a photographer having a really nice camera will turn on certain girls to the point where they'd have sex with him?  I just don't think it's that easy.  Granted, with some girls I'm sure it is but in general I think there has to be more to it (a relationship, good looks, etc) than just the camera.
> 
> You're welcome to keep trying to convince me though.  I find it amusing.


It's not just the camera, it's the sale.  You have to sell the expensive equipment as being something more than it is... 

Example:

My buddy and I had these girls absolutely convinced we were bank robbers from out of town.  We were in a bar with about 8 guys, mostly Harley/Yuppie types, but with tat's and buzzed haircuts.

These girls were sitting a table away from us and we thought they were cute, albeit young (21).  So we devised a plan to screw with them, get them to sit with us and give us a good laugh.  We asked them over for drinks at our table, and they joined us.

We had all the guys at the table in on it.  I was the ring leader, my buddy was the "muscle" (body builder type), and D was the goofy new guy to the group that had to run his mouth.  Everyone else was on "the crew".  No rehearsing... we just agreed to our roles and ran with it.

The girls eventually asked what we did for a living and I said "we work in banking".  Of course that didn't fit the scene or the people.  I said it in such a way that it was obvious I was being deceptive and I tried to change the subject.  Of course this piqued their interest so they kept asking me, my buddy and D what we really did.  After a while D played the drunk new guy role and whispered to one of the girls that we were a gang of out of town bank robbers.  At first they were in disbelief, but we did subtle things we pretended they didn't see that slowly lent believability to D's claims.  We had a friend from outside the group walk up and say something they couldn't hear, everyone glared, I motioned to my buddy and turned my attention back to the girls.  My buddy got up, grabbed the guy, walked him outside and came back in... all straight faced.

This went on for a couple of hours.  By the end of the night they were 100% sold.  We all were acting to be drunk and one of the girls said that D told her we were bank robbers and I was the ring leader.  I laughed and denied everything.  

Before the night was over, she said she knew the yellow Vette parked out front in the Valet section was mine and asked if I would take her for a ride.  I said sure.  So we left the bar, and went for a quick spin.  

Now, this girl has been fed a line all night that I was a bank robber and even that I was armed (I wasn't).  She didn't care, *it turned her on.*  She even got in a car with me and drove around for 20 minutes... then gave me her phone number.

So, it's not what you have per se, it's all in the presentation.


----------



## Yemme

Is this a true story...?  Oh and did you show her your lens?  

Also for those reading the thread please give us your input.  Or you can say anything you like....


----------



## Big Bully

I will have to agree that some girls are EXTREMELY gullible. And if they are drinking that totally makes the situation easier. But then again there are girls who just like the bad boy types. The big lens type, you name it..


----------



## Big Mike

A few of my buddies and I might have tried to convince some girls that we were professional hockey players.  We have season tickets to our team and we all wear team jerseys.  We used to hit the bar after most games.

I seem to remember some girls acting like we were the players who's name & numbers were on our jerseys...I don't think we would have corrected them...and it would have been fun to let them think that for a while...but we never went out of out way to perpetrate the myth.  Besides, anyone with any knowledge of pro hockey players would probably have figured out that we weren't players...and why would the actual players wear their own jerseys out to a bar anyway?  

Normally, people knew that were were just a bunch of crazy hockey fans who were at the game...and that alone was often enough of a conversation starter.  

One of the bar tenders would give us a round of Man-O-Man shooters and we were instant celebrities for the rest of the night.


----------



## Big Bully

People never cease to amaze me. I can't believe that there are people that are that gullible.. lol Too freakin funny!


----------



## Yemme

Just when you think this thread has died.  ... Big Mike I can honestly say that the reason I started this thread is that a lot of young girls look to begin a career at what ever cost.  Some will pose nude and you can see the awkwardness in the image.  Some of these women have low self-esteem.  Others are at the top of their prime they love the art form.  But what gets me is that men/women don't want to say or be honest about how much influence is placed on getting a shoot or a woman for sexual gratification.  No one on this forum actually.


----------



## Big Bully

Well like you said. Some people, even men, are willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## inTempus

Big Bully said:


> Well like you said. Some people, even men, are willing to do whatever it takes.


I think men are willing to go to extremes more often than women... but my perspective is a bit skewed.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes and no.. take a look at movie stars, and how many of them posed nude to further their career, or just to get by. It's a great way to get money, even if you aren't doing it for sex.


----------



## Yemme

All I want to know is why many models lie about their age when it's evident that they are 30 years old and not 18.... on a modeling site...   I have to make a thread about that one.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> All I want to know is why many models lie about their age when it's evident that they are 30 years old and not 18.... on a modeling site...   I have to make a thread about that one.




I don't know.. That is a very good question.. Especially since, when you are 30 you are dying to be 18 again.. AND when you are 18, 30 is OOOOOLD.. lol I don't get it...:er:


----------



## gardenshed

Alex_B said:


> I do not understand, what this thread is about!?



Sex in photography. Which means addressing the issues raised by the recent research done in Princeton on the effects of certain kinds of photography on the areas of the brain which govern sympathy and manipulation.
The American Association for the Advancement of Science's annual conference was told that the experiments showed that images of partly dressed women lead men to think of women as 'less than human'. Turning off the areas which enable empathy and respect, and stimulating the areas which enable technology and tool-making.
In other words, that sexual 'objectification' is more a reality than *PC Gone Mad*!!! More than some newspaper proprietors and advertising agencies would like to think.
The results of this research is not news as such, but it is another step towards establishing the scientific reality of something which feminists have been saying all along.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2249/2062776260_098c8fabe1.jpg


----------



## silver163

i believe that is called porn.


----------



## gardenshed

silver163 said:


> i believe that is called porn.



Then there seems to be a lot of it about.


----------



## silver163

gardenshed said:


> Then there seems to be a lot of it about.


 when photography first came out one of the first things that came was porn.


----------



## gardenshed

silver163 said:


> when photography first came out one of the first things that came was porn.



Your point presumably being that there is nothing to be done as we are dealing with some kind of primal force which we interfere with at our peril. That women must always be seen as objects, and that is somehow what sex _means_.
Wrong on all counts, naturally, but still, interesting that you don't contest the reality of the effect.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> I don't know.. That is a very good question.. Especially since, when you are 30 you are dying to be 18 again.. AND when you are 18, 30 is OOOOOLD.. lol I don't get it...:er:



I view this site lets call it "M&M" at first I just thought the ages were just messed up (on some profiles though that is the truth).  But come on if your ass is 50 with wrinkles you are not 21... Stop the madness.


----------



## gardenshed

Are you making those noises in order to try to communicate some thoughts or ideas?

We can all see that you are abusing a discussion board to do some cheap advertising for cheaper businesses, but apart from that action being worth a thousand words,  none of your own words make any kind of sense at all.


----------



## Big Bully

gardenshed said:


> Are you making those noises in order to try to communicate some thoughts or ideas?
> 
> We can all see that you are abusing a discussion board to do some cheap advertising for cheaper businesses, but apart from that action being worth a thousand words,  none of your own words make any kind of sense at all.



Ouch, is someone bitter?! I can understand being annoyed at all of bata's links but... Damn... lol


----------



## Early

Photography can be used as a form of foreplay.  Put you wife in front of a camera, and you'll soon have your way with her... provided you don't let her see the results until after the fact, and after you had a chance to edit out the bad ones.


----------



## Big Bully

Early said:


> Photography can be used as a form of foreplay.  Put you wife in front of a camera, and you'll soon have your way with her... provided you don't let her see the results until after the fact, and after you had a chance to edit out the bad ones.



Hey hey... I second this post.. But I like to see the results before. Just to see what I can do better, or if we need a lighting change. All that fun stuff.. But I agree, it can be very erotic!


----------



## gardenshed

Gordelpus.


----------



## Big Bully

What?!


----------



## Yemme

He/she would like to Gordel your pus.... But I'm just guessing...


----------



## JerryPH

Gargle what with whom?


----------



## Big Bully

Exsqueeze me.. Baking powder?!


----------



## gardenshed

I thought this was a forum for photographers, not greasy Peeping Toms and their clients.
It seems that I was misinformed.


----------



## Big Bully

It is for photographers, but everyone needs to kick back and joke around every once and a while. 
So we joke about lens size, who cares. But what we do know, is that no one is going to ruin their reputation just to screw around with their models for advancement.


----------



## benhasajeep

Have not had the big lens out here in a while.  Thought I would come here and whip it out.  :mrgreen:  See if I can capture some unsuspecting photo nymphs who are easily impressed by big equipment talk.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

Lol I am a nymph but not impressed by big equipment talk. Because usually if someone "claims" that they have big equipment, it is either really small, or freakishly odd.. lol

I have some great idea's for a photo shoot that would be extremely sexy! I just need a tan first. lol


----------



## benhasajeep

My newest equipment conquest may not be big but it sure is wide.  Unfortunately my other half  has taken posession of it, and is currenty in command of it.  :er:  I have not had control of it for weeks now.


----------



## Big Bully

Doesn't it always belong to the other half? And since when does any man have control over his equipment?


----------



## benhasajeep

I don't know, but it sure seems like the first time use your lens on a girl she automatically takes ownership and controls how often your allowed to shoot with it.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, True! Isn't that interesting. The one thing that guys should have control over, they don't.
But you know, if men knew how to use their equipment they wouldn't need someone else to control it for them.


----------



## benhasajeep

I think most have a good handle on their equipment once they mature some and realize its potential.  But its just not the same if your not using it together.  Pointing your lens here and there all over the landscape leaves more to be desired.  Its much better when you can focus it in depth, on a deep subject.


----------



## Big Bully

I agree depth is better. I rather have a long lens vs a wide lens any day.


----------



## benhasajeep

Fortunately I still have control over my long lens.  It's still manual and she preffers the auto lenses to carry in her bag.  But when I travel the big lens stays at home unless we are traveling together on vacation or what not.  So, even though I still have control over it, just can't use it anytime I want anymore.  

But I put it to you.  You have some really good views, that are most agreeable.


----------



## Yemme

Ya'll are too much...


----------



## JE Kay

> Now the rate of decline after these ages may be different but assuming they aren't men will always be less interested in sex than women after the age of 30ish.



Well... hmmmmm...... I think I need some type of therapy or something then... :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, nice nice!


----------



## JE Kay

Indeed......


----------



## Big Bully

...Therapy is ALWAYS good.. Yes, always good.. lol


----------



## blash

Big Bully said:


> I agree depth is better. I rather have a long lens vs a wide lens any day.



Ouch. Are you sure? Wide primes can go pretty fast.

But, of course, why compromise? Normal lenses (naturally, longer than the wide ones) are even faster XD

If you like the slower glass for the, ahem, *challenge* that they present, then all the power to ya :mrgreen:


----------



## benhasajeep

I have been recently thinking of changing to a compact superzoom lens.  They are quite small in their normal state.  But, boy does it expand when you work the zoom function on it.  Traveling alot, its a pain to keep carrying the big heavy lens around all the time.  The superzooms allow you to have a small package but still retain the same range when you really need the extra reach.    Yes, they are a little slower, but I think you can make up for that with propper manipulation.  :mrgreen:


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> I have some great idea's for a photo shoot that would be extremely sexy! I just need a tan first. lol


 

Are we talking an all over tan??


----------



## bdavison

Yemme said:


> Are photographers using their talents to get laid?


 
Only the unprofessional ones. Lets face it...you hired a model for a photo shoot. She's not there for you, she's there for her job.
Aside from the poor taste, there are possible legal issues also.

Keep it professional.


----------



## rom4n301

well.. havnt said anythin in this thread for qu9ite some time now.. so i thought that ide mention.. that brownie banana cakes are SICK!!! although that is completely irreelavent to the topic


----------



## Yemme

bdavison said:


> Only the unprofessional ones. Lets face it...you hired a model for a photo shoot. She's not there for you, she's there for her job.
> Aside from the poor taste, there are possible legal issues also.
> 
> Keep it professional.



This is true... But what happens if you open the door and see a woman's personality not just her looks...  Is it wrong to fall for the model... it's only human in the end.... attraction.


----------



## Yemme

rom4n301 said:


> well.. havnt said anythin in this thread for qu9ite some time now.. so i thought that ide mention.. that brownie banana cakes are SICK!!! although that is completely irreelavent to the topic




I could use some brownies right now....  Even though I can't taste anything.


----------



## gravity0

Now my next question is do you shave the lens or allow shrubbery to grow around it?


----------



## blash

and how will "shrubbery" (what the hell is that anyways, photographically speaking?) or lack of it help my photos?


----------



## gravity0

blash said:


> and how will "shrubbery" (what the hell is that anyways, photographically speaking?) or lack of it help my photos?


 
They were using Lens as a phalick sp? symbol.


----------



## table1349

Disregard   :lmao:   ;-)


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Yemme

gravity0 said:


> They were using Lens as a phalick sp? symbol.




Naaaah....:greenpbl:


----------



## benhasajeep

blash said:


> and how will "shrubbery" (what the hell is that anyways, photographically speaking?) or lack of it help my photos?


 

Sometimes its good to have shrubbery to frame the subject for good composition.   But not everyone appreciates subjects to be framed in by the shrubbery.  They may feel the scene is too harried or busy for a good composition.  So they "cut" out the shrubbery all together to have a clean composure of the subject.    It's all a matter of taste.  :greenpbl:


----------



## aldrinmirambel

haha, I suggest to post your photos here.
Nice Thread.

__________________________
*Art Framed, Posters, Art Prints*


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> Sometimes its good to have shrubbery to frame the subject for good composition.   But not everyone appreciates subjects to be framed in by the shrubbery.  They may feel the scene is too harried or busy for a good composition.  So they "cut" out the shrubbery all together to have a clean composure of the subject.   It's all a matter of taste.  :greenpbl:




  It sure is...


----------



## gravity0

Lack of shrubbery makes the lens appear bigger though.


----------



## Yemme

Yet shrubbery causes technical interference of sorts.


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Yet shrubbery causes technical interference of sorts.


 
One has to be carefull about getting the lens tangled in the shrubbery.  If the shrubbery is too close to the lens it may enter into the crevis or openings and cause friction or impeed the action of the lens.  Shrubbery is not necessiarly bad.  But if allowed to become overgrown it may cause problems. :mrgreen:


----------



## Yemme

Oh you have a way with words...


----------



## table1349

benhasajeep said:


> One has to be carefull about getting the lens tangled in the shrubbery.  If the shrubbery is too close to the lens it may enter into the crevis or openings and cause friction or impeed the action of the lens.  Shrubbery is not necessiarly bad.  But if allowed to become overgrown it may cause problems. :mrgreen:



Remember folks, grass (nor shrubbery) don't grow on a playground.


----------



## gravity0

benhasajeep said:


> One has to be carefull about getting the lens tangled in the shrubbery. If the shrubbery is too close to the lens it may enter into the crevis or openings and cause friction or impeed the action of the lens. Shrubbery is not necessiarly bad. But if allowed to become overgrown it may cause problems. :mrgreen:


 
Agreed, and also the shrubbery could enter the mouth of the camera causing interference of sorts.


----------



## Double H

I haven't taken the time to read the dozens of responses to the OP, but I will say this...When shooting weddings, there are always a few bride's maids and cougars/wolverines who can get a little too close for my comfort. If I were single, this would be an easy score. Just being honest, and all.


----------



## Inigo Montoya

Double H said:


> and cougars/wolverines who can get a little too   honest, and all.


  Cougars & wolverines ? You sure you're at the right place? Sounds like the zoo


----------



## Tiberius47

Yemme said:


> Are photographers using their talents to get laid?



Wait, we can do this?  How is it accomplished?

Damn, why is it that all the tutorials for photography I read are about getting a shallow depth of field, or correct exposure using curves?  Why are there no tutorials titled "Using dSLR cameras with llarge telephoto lenses as an aid to finding people with whom to have sex"?


----------



## Yemme

Tiberius47 said:


> Wait, we can do this?  How is it accomplished?
> 
> Damn, why is it that all the tutorials for photography I read are about getting a shallow depth of field, or correct exposure using curves?  Why are there no tutorials titled "Using dSLR cameras with llarge telephoto lenses as an aid to finding people with whom to have sex"?




Honey, nobody told you...  Yes you can get laid.  It all depends on the woman and how good your skills are in photography.  But just remember you can't get something for nothing.  So spending money on gear will help your chances of picking and choosing.  Limited gear... not much women to choose from.:lmao:


----------



## Yemme

Double H said:


> I haven't taken the time to read the dozens of responses to the OP, but I will say this...When shooting weddings, there are always a few bride's maids and cougars/wolverines who can get a little too close for my comfort. If I were single, this would be an easy score. Just being honest, and all.



You better believe it's not just the liquor...


----------



## benhasajeep

Maybe we should write the sequal to Wedding Crashers? Have them become wedding photogs for their new improved system to pick up women. :mrgreen:

Hollywood is desperate for new scripts that have not been done 10x before. 

Need some sultry actress to play a hot to trot step mother of the bride that chases after them.  Ivanna Longlens.


----------



## Big Bully

benhasajeep said:


> One has to be carefull about getting the lens tangled in the shrubbery.  If the shrubbery is too close to the lens it may enter into the crevis or openings and cause friction or impeed the action of the lens.  Shrubbery is not necessiarly bad.  But if allowed to become overgrown it may cause problems. :mrgreen:



OMG!!  How on Earth did you get that out without laughing!?



gryphonslair99 said:


> Remember folks, grass (nor shrubbery) don't grow on a playground.



True, playgrounds are best kept clean and trimmed.



benhasajeep said:


> Maybe we should write the sequal to Wedding Crashers? Have them become wedding photogs for their new improved system to pick up women. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hollywood is desperate for new scripts that have not been done 10x before.
> 
> Need some sultry actress to play a hot to trot step mother of the bride that chases after them.  Ivanna Longlens.


Oooh good plan!


----------



## benhasajeep

Big Bully said:


> OMG!!  How on Earth did you get that out without laughing!?


 
Helping to maintain and propperly care for the shrubbery and surrounding area is something I take seriously.  A man who takes propper care of the shrubbery and playground area, gets to enjoy all the fun, rides, and thrills that the area provides oh so well.  :greenpbl:  :mrgreen: 

And who says I was not laughing when I was typing.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Yemme

Oh my goodness Benhasajeep... How could you taint my sex thread by placing a smiley with tongue action after making such a statement...  Bad Boy....


----------



## MelodySoul

gardenshed said:


> I thought this was a forum for photographers, not greasy Peeping Toms and their clients.
> It seems that I was misinformed.


 
ITA this thread is sketchy. Sounds like some people really aren't using their photography skills to get laid because it sounds like a teen chat room in here. A/S/L???


----------



## benhasajeep

Yemme said:


> Oh my goodness Benhasajeep... How could you taint my sex thread by placing a smiley with tongue action after making such a statement... Bad Boy....


 

This a a sex thread :scratch:, where's all the pictures then?? :addpics:


I take it that the "Bad Boy" comment followed by a lauging smiley means bad boy in a good way. :hug:: :hugs: :greenpbl: (censored)


----------



## table1349

I started to post this the other day, then thought better of it so I removed it.  With the direction that this thread is going...... well what the H&##.

*Yeah baby: Talk to me baby. Yeah darling, you have the softest, sweetest bokeh I have ever seen baby. 

Ohhh....baby, that's it, you know how to please me baby, with that big ole' aperture of yours baby. That's it, oh yeah, fill my flash card baby. 

Oh yeah, OH YEAH, that's it, yeah baby you are making my big ole Sigma go from 50-500 baby. Watch out, WATCH OUT... Oh...Oh...OOOOOHHHhhhhhh....................................yeah baby, you just wore my shutter out now baby.* :blush2:


----------



## monkeyroller

Well, you could always pull the ol' "I'm a photographer for <insert famous women's magazine>" routine


----------



## benhasajeep

Wow, nobody has gotten any action in a long time on this forum. Seems like someone would have extended their lens or actuated their shutter since the last post??



And no, I just can't let it go and die in peace.


----------



## Yemme

You want action... 
























There's your action...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now let the thread die in peace!  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> You want action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's your action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let the thread die in peace!  :lmao:



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Yemme

I can't help myself.... I like to laugh


----------

